# Taktischer Leitfaden für 5er Instanzen, speziell für Randomgroups und ohne TS



## backpenther (18. Mai 2007)

*Taktischer Leitfaden für 5er Instanzen, speziell für Randomgroups und ohne TS*

Nachdem ich bisher keinen Guide finden konnte, der das Zusammenspiel in einer 5er Instanz umfassend erklärt, schreibe ich mal selber einen. Leider ist es nämlich so, das viele Spieler von der Aufgabenteilung in einer Instanz nicht so viel Ahnung haben, und dann hilft Teamspeak da auch nicht viel weiter. Zum einen verdirbt TS ein wenig das Rollenspielgefühl, zum anderen ist es nicht so einfach, die Stimmen den Charakteren zuzuordnen und zu guter Letzt brauch man es einfach nicht, wenn jeder seine Aufgabe wahrnimmt und der Gruppenleiter ab und zu in den Chat schreibt. Meine besten Gruppen waren die, bei denen am wenigsten geredet wurde! Außerdem machen Instanzen am meisten Spaß, wenn sie herausfordernd sind und nicht, wenn ein 70er einen durchzieht. Instanzen lohnen sich in vielerlei Hinsicht, es gibt reichlich XP, tolle Questbelohnungen und man kann schon ab lvl 40-50 eine fast komplett rare (blaue) Ausrüstung tragen. Meine Erfahrungen stammen aus den 5er Inis der "alten" Welt. Jede dieser Instanzen habe ich als Tank, Heiler und Damagedealer gespielt. Ganz falsch kann das folgende also nicht sein, wenn jemand noch Vorschläge hat, dann trotzdem her damit ...

*Gruppenzusammensetzung*
Eine (optimale?) Gruppenzusammenstellung besteht aus folgenden Funktionen:

* 
[*]Tank oder Rammbock.* Der Job, der am meisten Arbeit macht, man tummelt sich am Damagemeter ganz hinten, und je schlechter die Gruppe ist, desto mehr Arbeit hat man. ABER gerade diese Funktion ist am wichtigsten für ein sauberes Gruppenspiel. Der Tank-Spezialist ist eindeutig der Krieger mit Schutz-Skillung. Aus den anderen Skillungsbäumen vorteilhaft sind noch Parieren, das der verbesserte Demoralisierungsruf und das durchdringende Heulen. Paladine und Druiden in Bärform können im Prinzip genauso tanken, sind jedoch etwas anders aufgestellt. Je nach Art der Gegner (Bossgegner, Elite, nicht-Elitegruppen) hat die eine oder andere Klasse Vorteile. Jägerpets/Hexenmeister-Dämonen können ebenfalls tanken, werden dann aber normalerweise für zusätzliche Gegner abgestellt, auf denen der Fokus der Gruppe nicht liegt. GANZ wichtig sind viel Ausdauer und noch mehr Rüstung. Ein Schild ist deshalb Pflicht! Je mehr Rüstung der Tank hat und je besser er defensiv geskillt ist, desto weniger Schaden nimmt er und desto weniger Mana des Heilers wird verbraucht. Ab etwa den Schwarzfelstiefen ist es auch hilfreich, wenn man genügendst Resistenz gegen die vorherrschende Art von Magie besitzt, da man ansonsten den vollen Magieschaden abbekommt. Entsprechende rare Platte ist aber sehr selten und z. B. das Thoriumrüstungsset ist einfach zu schwach in den anderen Attributen.

* 
[*]Heiler.* In 5er Instanzen ist der Heilerjob nicht ganz so kritisch, wenn die Gegnerkontrolle passt. Ein Priester ist sicherlich der Heilspezialist (auch umstritten) und mit viel Willenskraft auch mit dem längsten Atem, aber Paladine, Druiden und Schamanen können einen guten Tank auch am Leben halten. Ein Unterschied gibt es, wenn Massen von Nichtelite-Gegnern gebombt werden sollen, bringt das Schild des Priesters Vorteile und die ständig verfügbare Gruppenheilung haben nur Priester und Schamanen.

* 
[*]Supporter.* Paladine und Druiden haben als Hybride die Möglichkeiten, dort auszuhelfen, wo Not am Mann ist. Sei es als zweiter Heiler, als Offtank, zum Reinigen und Buffen und wenn sonst nichts zu tun ist, einfach Schaden zu machen. Mit einem entsprechend vielseitig ausgelegten Char kann man sich der gerade geforderten Situation anpassen und die Gruppe damit enorm verstärken!

* 
[*]Damagedealer.* Alle anderen hauen druff, aber natürlich nicht planlos, sondern auf das Ziel des Main Assist und mit dem nötigen Gefühl. Im Idealfall sollte trotz möglichst hohem Schaden kein Mob vom Tank abhauen. Lieber etwas weniger Schaden und dafür mehr Ruhe als viel Schaden, aber wild durcheinander laufende Mobs.
*Die Gruppenaufgaben im Detail*
* 
[*]Tank (Def-Krieger, Feral-Druide, Schutzpaladin etc...)*
Gute Tankguides für Krieger gibt es einige im Web, zu nennen wären hier

http://wowforum.gamona.de/showthread.php?threadid=44734
und 
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...51817&sid=3

Ein Druide in Bärenform hat fast die gleichen Aktionen wie der Krieger. Für Paladine siehe unten bei der Klassenbeschreibung.

Die Aufgabe des Tanks ist einfach gesagt: Dafür zu sorgen, daß sich alle Mobs auf ihn konzentrieren, somit stehenbleiben und keinen der weniger stark gepanzerten Teammitglieder angreifen. Außerdem brauchen die Nahkämpfer dann den Mobs nicht hinterherzulaufen. Wichtig im Gruppenspiel ist, das der Tank im Normalfall als einziger pullt und am besten mit Sturmangriff (wenn es der Platz erlaubt), weil dadurch direkt die Wut für die nächsten Aktionen bereit steht und der Tank die Initialaggro hat. Wenn man in eine Gegnergruppe reinstürmt, bleiben normalerweise auch die Zauberer im Wirkungsbereich der Flächenaggro wie Demoralisierungsruf und (seit Patch 2.05) auch Donnerknall. Diese Flächenaggro reicht normalerweise schon aus, um den ersten großen Heilzauber abzufangen (Bär-Druiden haben hier den sehr praktischen Rundumschlag). Schaden kann es trotzdem nicht, bei jedem Gegner einmal Rache oder Rüstung zerreißen draufzupacken, wenn die Gruppe einem Zeit dazu lässt. Da der Sturmangriff nur in Kampfhaltung funktioniert, ist ein regelmäßiges Wechseln der Haltung mit dem Talent „Taktiker“ vorteilhaft, da das eigentliche Tanken in Verteidigungshaltung geschehen sollte.

Etwas komplizierter wird es, wenn die Gegner zur Gruppe hin gepullt werden sollen, wenn sonst die Gefahr besteht, sich Adds einzufangen. Der Tank braucht dann nach Benutzung seiner Fernkampfwaffe etwas länger, um die Wut aufzubauen (Blutrausch). Außerdem bleiben Fernkämpfer und Zauberer stehen. Es bietet sich an, diese dann entweder zu schafen oder mit Gegenzauber etc. zur Gruppe zu ziehen. Demoralisierungsruf bricht im Gegensatz zu Donnerknall kein Schaf, aber „neutrale“ Gegner werden auch durch den Demoruf aggressiv. Vorzugsweise wird dann das Ziel des MA behandelt, weshalb auch der Tank dieses Makro auf seiner Aktionsleiste haben sollte. Der Tank sollte immer ein Auge auf seinen Heiler haben, es ist also auch keine schlechte Idee, durch die Gegner durchzulaufen und sie umzudrehen, damit man den Heiler im Blickfeld hat. Im Idealfall hält dann der Tank die Gegnermeute zusammen. Wenn bestimmte Gegner kurz vor ihrem Ableben flüchten, dann lässt sich das nicht vermeiden, aber mit dem durchdringenden Heulen, Kniesehne (leider nur in Kampfhaltung), dem Fluch der Tollkühnheit des Hexers, einem erschütternden Schuß des Jägers etc. verlangsamen. Wenn doch mal ein Gegner auskommt, dann kann man mit Berserkerhaltung -> Abfangen -> Verteidigungshaltung -> Spott schnell wieder dahin kommen, aber das sind dann vier Aktionen und die ganze Meute kommt in Bewegung. Wenn typische Gruppen von Nichtelite + 2 Elitemobs gebombt werden sollen, ist es wichtig, die Nichteliten mit Flächenaggro möglichst lang und die Elitegegner sicher zu halten. Wenn sich der Staub legt, sollten die Nichteliten in demselbigen liegen und der Tank die Eliten fest im Griff haben. Allgemein sollte man gegen Zauberer so oft wie möglich Schildschlag bzw. Erschütternder Schlag wirken, weil auch die beste Platte nicht gegen Magie schützt. „Gegnerische Zauberanzeige“ im Interface hilft da ganz ungemein, nicht nur beim Tank. Wenn beides auf CD ist, kann man auch Zuschlagen, das funktioniert aber nur in Berserkerhaltung (und wurde auf den gleichen CD wie Schildschlag gepatcht). Um schnell zwischen den Haltungen hin- und herwechseln zu können, hab ich mir die auf Strg+A, Strg+S und Strg+D gelegt, da hat man die Finger sowieso.

* 
[*]Heiler *
Primäre Aufgabe des Heilers ist es, den Krieger am Leben zu halten. Da die großen Heilzauber die meiste Aggro erzeugen (und das bei allen Mobs gleichzeitig), fängt man natürlich nicht damit an, sondern packt erst mal einen HOT (Heilung-über-Zeit) drauf. Dadurch tickt auch das Leben des Tanks langsamer runter. Wenn es sich dann lohnt und ohne overheal zu machen ist, müssen dann natürlich die dicken Zauber kommen. Bis dahin ist der Aggrovorsprung des Tanks aber groß genug. Krieger/Bär-Druiden mögen übrigens kein Schild, weil sie die Wut über den erlittenen Schaden generieren. Im Normalfall sollte der Tank auch der einzige sein, der intensive Heilung benötigt. Bei bestimmten Gegnern, vor allem Bossgegnern, die Flächenschaden machen, kann es auch nichts Schaden, ab und zu eine Gruppenheilung loszulassen. Druiden haben mit Gelassenheit einen starken Spruch, der aber nur einmal pro Boss benutzt werden kann, während Paladine glühende Finger bekommen, weil sie jede Menge einzelner Heilungen machen müssen. Beim schon angesprochenen Bomben legt der Priester ein Schild auf den Magier oder Hexer, damit die zum Teil kanalisierten Sprüche nicht unterbrochen werden. Außerdem muß man dann unter Umständen sehr fix sein, denn ein Stoffträger hält nicht viel aus und braucht dann unter Umständen sehr schnell eine Heilung. Wenn es im Kampf gegen Elitegegner jemand nicht erwarten kann und dauernd die Aggro zieht, ist die Überlegung schon gestattet, denjenigen einfach mal zur Abschreckung sterben zu lassen. Es ist schon mehrfach vorgekommen, das dem Heiler beim Versuch, einen übereifrigen Magier zu retten, der Tank abgenibbelt ist. Im besten Falle ist der Spieler einfach ein „Mana-Loch“. Solange Priester und Tank stehen, hat man eine Chance, wenn einer der beiden fällt, sieht es düster aus.

Durchbuffen und Reinigen von Krankheiten und Bannen von magischen Effekten (Verwandlung, Gedankenkontrolle ...) sollten selbstverständlich sein.

Noch ein Wort zum Standpunkt: es empfiehlt sich, möglichst weit weg vom Tank zu stehen, da viele Gegner Betäubungs- oder Stilleeffekte haben. Wenn man beim Zaubern dauernd unterbrochen wird, ist das im besten Falle ungünstig. Wenn man an der Grenze der Reichweite arbeitet, entgeht man dem meisten, auch vielen Flächenschaden von Bossen.

* 
[*]Main Assist/Gruppenleiter* sind die zwei Kommandofunktionen innerhalb der Gruppe. Der Gruppenleiter (der Tank, oder jemand mit viel Erfahrung) gibt die Taktik vor, wer also Geschaft, Gekopfnusst, Gedankenkontrolliert, Gefesselt, Gebannt, Verführt etc. werden soll. Dafür gibt es die Symbole, die der Gruppenleiter über den Mobs anzeigen lassen kann. Das erste anzugreifende Ziel wird auch markiert. Der Tank bearbeitet dieses verstärkt, um die Aggro gegen die Damagedealer zu halten. Wichtig ist auch, das klar festgelegt wird, wer die nächsten Gegner pullt, ob der Krieger per Sturmangriff anfängt, das Ziel anschießt, oder auch den Jäger pullen lässt ... das kann man je nach Situation variieren, muß aber festgelegt sein. Danach kommt der Main Assist (MA) zum Einsatz: Alle Teammitglieder greifen dann das Ziel des MA an, das geht per Knopfdruck mit einem Makro „/assist XXX“ (XXX=Name des MA). Mit dem Makro sieht dann der Tank, welcher Gegner als nächster dran ist (falls man nicht alle Gegner mit Symbolen zugepflastert hat).

Guter Guide zum Main Assist hier:
http://forum3.ingame.de/wow/showthread.php?threadid=63479

Die besten Main Assists sind Schurken, denn die wechseln ihre Gegner normalerweise nicht im Kampf, schon wegen der Combopunkte. Im Prinzip können aber alle Damagedealer diese Funktion übernehmen. Wichtig ist, eine klare Linie bei der Bekämpfung der Gegner zu fahren, im Chat entsprechende Ansagen zu machen und auch die Symbole zu nutzen, vor allem für das erste und für das gesheepte etc. Ziel. Dadurch, das alle Spieler das Ziel des MA angreifen, konzentriert sich der Schaden auf immer ein Ziel, so das ein Gegner nach dem anderen ausgeschaltet werden kann. Leider hat sich der MainAssist nicht so richtig durchgesetzt und ist durch die Bank recht unbekannt. Da man aber nicht überall Symbole setzen kann, hat man aber so die einfachste Möglichkeit, die Gegner nacheinander auszuschalten. Da Magie durch die Plattenrüstung des Tanks geht wie durch Butter, sollten die Zauberer als erstes ausgeschaltet werden, da diese oft auch über Heilfähigkeiten verfügen. Je nachdem, ob die Zauberer beim Tank stehen oder davon entfernt entweder down bringen oder über Crowd Control (Kopfnuss, Schaf ...) handlungsunfähig. Einem guten Tank macht es nichts aus, auch drei oder vier Gegner gleichzeitig zu bearbeiten, durch den höheren eingesteckten Schaden ist auch mehr Wut zum agieren da. Durch den hohen Rüstungswert sollte sich der Gesamtschaden auch in Grenzen halten. Mann kann mit Magier und Schurke auch mit Schaf und Kopfnuss zwei einer Dreiergruppe ausschalten, was sicherer ist, aber auch länger dauert und wie gesagt auch nicht unbedingt notwendig ist. Da in den meisten Instanzen sich die gleichen Gruppen wiederholen, reicht eine Ansage aus und das Vorgehen, z. B. den Zauberer schafen, kann man dann immer gleich durchziehen.

* 
[*]Damagedealer*
Die Damagedealer halten sich an das Ziel des Main Assist. Der ideale Damagedealer bekommt keine Aggro, obwohl er möglichst viel Schaden erzeugt. Jede Klasse hat dazu auch die notwendigen Fähigkeiten, sei es die Finte des Schurken, die verringerte Aggro eines Pyroschlags des Magiers gegenüber eines Feuerschlags etc. Jeder, der seine Klasse spielen kann, merkt sehr schnell, wie viel Schaden er ohne Gefahr machen kann. Wenn dann doch mal zwei Aktionen hintereinander kritisch treffen, dann sollte derjenige nicht ziellos davon laufen. In Instanzen hilft das nämlich nicht, die Gegner lassen erst von einem ab, wenn man die Instanz verlässt – lebend oder tot. Der richtige Weg ist es, den Gegner wieder zum Tank hin zu bringen. Der freut sich nämlich dann, das er dem Gegner nicht hinterherlaufen muß. In umgekehrter Richtung gilt das für fliehende Gegner: Es muß um jeden Preis verhindert werden, das diese Gegner in die nächste Gruppe laufen. Beim Bomben (schnelle Vernichtung von Nicht-Elite-Mobs mit Flächenzaubern) sollten die Flächenzauber so eingesetzt werden, daß sie an den Füßen des Zauberers enden, da die Flächenzauber die Gegner sehr aggressiv machen und sie auf dem Weg zum Verursacher sonst den Wirkungsbereich verlassen würden. Auch wenn das Zusammenspiel von Tank und Heiler ein wichtiger Punkt der Gruppenkoordination ist, reicht ein unfähiger DD schon um den Instanzengang zum Chaos zu machen.

* 
[*]Supporter*
Der Supporter hat von jeder Funktion ein wenig und sollte sich den Gegebenheiten anpassen, also gerade das machen, was am dringendsten benötigt wird. Dies gilt auch für den Begleiter des Hexenmeisters bzw. das Pet des Jägers, was für den Schaden oder als zweiten Tank eingesetzt werden kann. Wichtig sind auch die Fähigkeiten, die einen kompletten Wipe verhindern können, wie die Opferung des Paladins oder ein Seelenstein des Hexers auf dem Priester, oder ein Druide, der den zu früh verschiedenen Tank ins Leben zurückholt ... das ganze mit den starken Buffs und Reinigungsfähigkeiten macht einen guten Supporter aus. Als Supporter macht man sich unbeliebt, wenn man die seiner Klasse gegebenen Fähigkeiten nicht voll ausnutzt, z. B. ist beim besten Willen kein Tank zu finden, der Druide beharrt aber auf "Ich bin Moonkin/Ich bin Katze" - oder ein Paladin, der sich im Nahkampf befindet und nichts macht, wenn der Mainhealer außer Gefecht ist. Auch wenn man anders geskillt ist, kann man die der Klasse gegebenen Funktionen immer ausfüllen, vielleicht nicht so gut, aber immerhin. Ein guter Supporter hat halt mehrere Ausrüstungssets dabei, um sich im Falle eines Falles anpassen zu können. Die Off-Krieger behaupten ja seit langem, fast genausogut tanken zu können wie Def-Krieger, warum sollte diese Flexibilität also für Druiden, Paladine und Schamanen nicht gelten? Etwas Speziell ist das Tanken mit den Begleitern von Hexenmeister und Jäger: Wenn die Gruppe sich entsprechend anpasst, kann das auch funktionieren. Wer also einen geeigneten Begleiter hat, sollte ihn bei Bedarf auch nutzen können.
*Die Klassen mit ihren besonderen Fähigkeiten*
*
[*]Krieger *
Der Tank-Krieger hat ein Schild dabei und eine Schutz-Skillung hat einige brauchbare Extras. Die Talente Taktiker (15 Wutpunkte behalten bei Haltungswechsel), verbesserter Schildschlag (4s Stille), Schildblock, verbesserter Spott, Aggroverstärkung, auch das letzte Gefecht, wenns mal wieder eng wird sind beim tanken enorm hilfreich. Gegnergruppen bindet der Krieger mit (verbesserten) Demoralisierungsruf und dem seit 2.0 aufgewerteten (verbesserten) Donnerknall. Diese Talente bieten sich auch für ansonsten defensive Krieger an. Der Schlachtruf erhöht die Angriffskraft des Kriegers und der anderen Nahkämpfer, wenn also was an Wut übrig ist, kann es nicht schaden, auch wenn es alle paar Minuten nachgebufft werden muß. Mit zwei Einhandwaffen oder einer dicken Zweihandwaffe können Krieger auch sehr viel Schaden anrichten, dann zählen sie aber zu den Damagedealern. Meine Erfahrungen mit dieser Skillung sind im Großen und ganzen nicht so rosig. Entweder melden Sie sich auf "Tank gesucht", benutzen aber die dem Krieger gegebenen Tankfähigkeiten nicht und treiben dann den Heiler zur Verzweiflung, der dann sein Hilfeschrei-Makro wieder spammen darf. Oder aber sie setzen ihr beträchtliches Schadenspotential ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste ein, d. h. es interessiert nicht, ob sie jetzt die Aggro haben oder nicht. Da ein Fury- oder Waffen-Krieger aber deutlich weniger Schadensreduktion hat als ein Defkrieger mit Schild, geht auch viel mehr Mana zum Heilen drauf. Außerdem bekommt das Bärchen oder der Defkrieger als regulärer Tank dann Wutprobleme. Auch mit einer Furor- oder Waffenskillung kann man richtig tanken, dann sollte man aber einen Schild in die Nebenhand nehmen (macht einen guten Teil der Rüstung aus) und es ist anspruchsvoller als mit einer Schutzskillung. Wie in der Diskussion herausgestellt: Zum Tanken braucht man keine Def-Skillung (!!!) Folglich sollte auch ein Schadenskrieger einen Schild dabei haben (!) und tanken können (!!), wenn der Schadenskrieger die einzige tankfähige Klasse in der Gruppe ist. Und sollte zusätzlich zum Schadenskrieger ein Tank gefunden werden, gelten die gleichen Regeln wie für andere Damagedealer auch: Vorsicht bei der Aggro. Ohne Schild hat man nur ca. 2/3 der Rüstung eines Tanks, also sollte man nicht einfach mal so zuerst in die Gegnergruppen reinlaufen nach dem Motto "ich hab ja Platte". Es gibt einige Instanzen, wo es sehr sinnvoll ist, einen zweiten Tank dabei zu haben, der je nach Bedarf tankt oder Schaden macht. Druiden lösen das über die Verwandlung in Bär bzw. Katze, die offensiven Krieger sollten ein zweites Equip mit Ausdauer und Verteidigung oder zumindest einen Schild dafür dabei haben.

* 
[*]Schurke*
Ganz eindeutig für den Schaden im Nahkampf zuständig. Der Schurke kann auch mit der Kopfnuss einen Gegner ausschalten. Finte reduziert die Aggro, da Schurken zwar Leder tragen, aber im Gegensatz zu den Stoffklassen keinen Rüstungsbuff haben und deshalb unter dem Strich nicht viel mehr aushalten als ein Stoffträger. Wenn möglich, sollte auch der Tritt benutzt werden, damit feindlicher Zauber und Heilung unterbrochen werden. Unübersichtliche Stellen kann der Schurke auch prima ausspionieren. Auch wenn die Verlockung noch so groß ist, sollte ein Schurke niemals pullen, schon gar nicht eine Gegnergruppe, denn oftmals stirbt der Schurke dann auf dem Weg zu seiner Gruppe.

Weiter kann der Schurke unterstützend wirken, indem er gegen bei geringen HP flüchtende Mobs verkrüppelndes Gift einsetzt, gegen zaubernde Mobs gedankenbenebelndes Gift und gegen heilende Mobs Wundgift. Sollte dem Tank ein Mob entwischt sein und z.B. den Heiler traktieren, kann er diesen Mob mit Blenden für 10 Sek. aus dem Verkehr ziehen. Ist ein Druide in Bärform der Tank, kann der Schurke [verbessertes] Rüstung schwächen anwenden, da dem Bären das Rüstung zerreißen des Kriegers fehlt. Außerdem senkt ein Schurke den Schaden auf den Tank, wenn die Gegner betäubt werden.

* 
[*]Magier*
Der Magier- egal ob in Feuer- oder Eisvariante - ist ebenfalls für den Schaden (als Fernkämpfer) zuständig, wobei ein Feuermagier gegen Gegnergruppen im Spiel den höchsten Dmg-Output hat. Leider ist der Magier sehr verletzlich, daher muß man ein gutes Händchen auf seine Aggroproduktion haben. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Klassen gibts es nämlich keine Möglichkeit, die Aggro wieder zu senken. Deshalb sollte man Elitegegner auch nicht bomben ... Der Intelligenzbuff hilft allen Manaklassen und Flüche kann der Magier auch entfernen. Die Verwandlung eines Tieres oder Humanoiden in ein Schaf geht immer, sollte aber nicht als Pull genutzt werden, da dann der Magier die Initialaggro hat und der Krieger die Aggro erst holen muß. In diesem Fall bietet es sich an, das Schaf zu zaubern, wenn der Krieger sein Gewehr etc. anlegt. Mit dem Gegenzauber kann der Magier auch prima Zauberer zur Gruppe holen (was sonst nur geskillte Schattenpriester (Stille) und Schamanen (Erdschock) können). Wenn Mobs am Zaubern gehindert werden, gehen sie nämlich in den Nahkampf über. Speziell die Massenvernichtung ist sehr Manaintensiv, da der Magier aber für seine Gruppe Wasser herbeizaubern kann, stören da nur die häufigen Trinkpausen.

* 
[*]Priester *
Der Priester ist in der Gruppe normalerweise der Hauptheiler. Schon von sich aus hat der Priester die größte Palette an Heilzaubern plus ein mächtiges Schild. Schattenpriester können deshalb auch heilen, haben mit der Skillung einen höheren Dmg-Output, während der Disziplin/Heilig-Kollege schnellere Heilzauber mit weniger Aggro und einen besseren Manahaushalt hat. Grundsätzlich macht man sich als Heiler unbeliebt, wenn man sein Mana für den Schaden verschleudert und dann zum Heilen nichts mehr da ist. Der Ausdauerbuff, und als 21er Talent im Disziplinbaum, der Willenskraft- und Zauberschadensbuff sind sehr wertvoll. Schattenschutz geht auch, addiert sich aber nicht mit der Schattenschutzaura des Paladins. Priester heilen Krankheiten und bannen Magie, was im Kampf sehr wichtig ist, denn verwandelte, flüchtende oder übernommene Tanks können gar nichts mehr machen. Furchtzauberschutz ist mittlerweile für alle Priester verfügbar. Gegnerkontrolle funktioniert leider nur bedingt, nämlich das Fesseln von Untoten und die Gedankenkontrolle bei Humanoiden. Bei letzterer kann der Priester sonst nichts mehr machen, also auch nicht heilen (es sei denn, er hat einen Heiler übernommen) - es taugt deshalb nur für spezielle Situationen. Ein nettes Gimmik hierbei ist dabei, wenn man jemanden übernommen hat, der einen Buff hat, kann man diesen Buff auf seine Gruppe sprechen. Viel Willenskraft/Mana 5s ist ganz praktisch, weil man dann auch mit einer Gruppe ohne Manaklassen ohne Trinkpausen mitkommt (irres Tempo möglich) und auch bei längeren Kämpfen mit vielen Adds seinen Hals noch retten kann. In den Midlevel-Instanzen ist ein auf Heilung geskillter Priester normalerweise etwas unterbeschäftigt, ein Schattenpriester in Verbindung mit einem Feral-Druiden als Backup erreicht bei gleicher Heilleistung (der Feral kann sein Mana ja für Notfälle sparen) einen sehr guten Schadensoutput. Sollte man Aggro gezogen haben, hat man die Umkehrung des Spotts der Krieger: für eine gewisse Zeit wird die Aggro zurückgesetzt. So kann man nach der Gedankenkontrolle elegant die auf einen zustürmenden Mobs an den Krieger abgeben.

* 
[*]Paladin*
Der Paladin kann heilen, etwas zaubern, im Nahkampf zuschlagen und trägt Plattenrüstung samt Schilden. Er hat für jede Klasse passende Segen (Aggroreduktion, Manaregeneration, Angriffskraft etc) und kann mit seinen Auren (meistens +Rüstung oder Schutz gegen die vorherrschende Zauberschule) die Gruppe verstärken, sowie Krankheiten, Gifte und Magie bannen. Bis zum Midlevelbereich ist der Paladin auch vom Schaden nicht zu verachten, wenn er die passende Waffe hat. Ein Paladin kann also - je nach Ausrüstung und Skillung - tanken, heilen oder Schaden machen, wobei im Gruppenspiel wichtig ist, das er das je nach Bedarf auch in der Instanz wechseln kann - ein typischer Vertreter der Supporterklasse. Als Lebensversicherung der Gruppe nutzbar ist die Opferung, bei der der Paladin stirbt und das Ziel (Priester oder jemand anderes, der Wiederbeleben kann) aus dem Kampf nimmt. 

Guides für Paladine in der Gruppe: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...51404&sid=3
Guide für AoE-tanken: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...15380&sid=3
Guide für tanken: www.palatank.de
* 
[*]Schamane*
Durch ihre Totems haben Schamanen auch ideale Voraussetzungen, um die Gruppe zu unterstützen. Sie können Krankheiten und Gifte entfernen und halten dank Schild auch einiges aus. Wie auch der Paladin, kann der Schamane auch je nach Situation verschiedene Aufgaben übernehmen und die Supporterposition besetzen. Heilschamanen haben mit der Kettenheilung auch eine sehr effektive Gruppenheilung, die speziell dann zum tragen kommt, wenn Bosse AoE-Schaden machen. Gruppenheilung hat sonst nur noch der Priester, beim Druiden ist Gelassenheit zwar ein mächtiger Spruch, hat aber einen langen CD. Auf Schaden ausgelegte Schamanen haben einen sehr guten Dmg-Output, wie aber auch die Magier keine Möglichkeit, die Aggro zu reduzieren.

Schöner Schamanenguide: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=6745

* 
[*]Druide*
Der Druide ist der dritte Alleskönner im Spiel. Als alleinigem Heiler fehlt im aber die Fähigkeit der wiederholten Wiederbelebung, da er zwar im Kampf, aber nur alle halbe Stunde wiederbeleben kann. Druiden können Flüche und Gifte entfernen und Wildtiere und Drachen einschläfern. Als Bär kann der Druide tanken und als Katze ähnlich wie der Schurke Schaden machen. In seiner humanoiden Form kann der Druide auch zaubern, wobei die Zauber bei weitem nicht die Stärke eines Magiers erreichen - mit der Moonkinform kommt der Druide schon eher in die Schadensdimensionen eines Magiers/Schurken. Auch hier liegt die Stärke in der Vielseitigkeit und die eigentliche Position ist die des Supporters. Der Druidenbuff ist auch einer der ganz starken im Spiel. Die Struktur der Talentbäume - im Wiederherstellungsbaum sind Talente, die den körperlichen Schaden erhöhen und im Wilden-Kampf, die auch die Heilung erhöhen - legt eine im Midlevelbereich ganz brauchbare 50-50 Skillung nahe, mit der man als Katze einen konkurrenzfähigen Dmg-Output hat und mit Heiler(Stoff-)Ausrüstung problemlos eine Gruppe am Leben halten kann.  Leider gibt es bis Zul Farak nur extrem wenig gute blaue Lederausrüstung, wenn man von den extrem teuren Worlddrops absieht. Dadurch ist der Druide als Tank etwas benachteiligt, weil ein Krieger mit dem Schild aus der Kathedrale und einer ganzen Reihe anderer blauer Instanzen- und Questdrops einfach eine viel bessere Ausrüstung hat. Ab ca. Lvl 50 mit ein paar schönen PVP-Belohungen ändert sich das abrupt, und der Bär-Druide wird plötzlich zu einem ernstzunehmenden Tank, der noch viel Schaden dabei macht. Im Gegenzug gibt es sehr viel gute blaue Stoffrüstung, die oft niemand brauchen kann, und da sollte man als Druide zuschlagen - damit kann man konkurrenzfähig heilen. Nachteil ist dann nur, das eine Tasche für das Zweitoutfit weg ist.

Hierzu sehr gut, gerade was die Möglichkeit des Druiden betrifft, überall aushelfen zu können:
Kerpals Druiden-Guide

* 
[*]Hexenmeister*
Der Hexenmeister ist wie der Jäger immer mit seinem Begleiter unterwegs. In einer Instanz wird gerne der Wichtel gesehen, da er neben etwas Schaden mit dem Blutpakt die Ausdauer stärkt. Mit der Sukkubus können humanoide Gegner durch Verführung ausgeschaltet werden. Prinzipiell könnte man zwar auch den Leerwandler tanken lassen, ist aber anspruchsvoll, speziell wenn sehr eifrige Magier oder Schurken dabei sind. Im höheren Levelbereich ist auch die Teufelswache ein sehr brauchbarer Offtank. Bei den Unterwasserinstanzen ist die Unterwasseratmung sehr praktisch, denn es passiert regelmäßig, das im Eifer des Gefechtes mal jemand ertrinkt. Der Hexenmeister macht den meisten Schaden durch die Flüche und Gebrechen, die aber über die Zeit wirken. Das Auge von Kilrogg ist zum Auskundschaften extrem nützlich, sei es ob ein Rare Mob in der Instanz ist, oder z. B. in Maraudon die Khans zu finden ohne direkt alles plattwalzen zu müssen. Der Hexenmeister kann Dämonen und Elementare verbannen, wobei die Verbannung auch durch Schaden nicht gebrochen wird. Eine Lebensversicherung ist ein Seelenstein auf dem Priester. Stirbt die Gruppe, wartet der Priester ab, bis die Gegner wieder an ihren Ursprungspositionen sind und kann sich dann mit dem Stein wiederbeleben.

* 
[*]Jäger*
Der Jäger hat auch immer sein Tier dabei. Das Tier ist je nach Ausbildung/Tierart mit hoher Rüstung und/oder hohem Schaden ausgestattet. Der Jäger sollte nur mit dem Tank abstimmen, ob das Knurren des Tiers aktiviert werden soll oder nicht, denn sonst arbeitet der Tank dauernd gegen das Tier bei der Aggro. Die meisten auf Wut basierenden Tanks tanken lieber alle Gegner, so daß das Knurren deaktiviert werden sollte. Wenn man das Tier als Offtank oder gar als Haupttank einsetzt, dann natürlich Knurren an. Der Jäger macht seinen Schaden dann im Fernkampf. Trotz schwerer Rüstung ab Lvl 40 sollte ein Jäger nicht in den Nahkampf gehen, da man dann ein typisches Mana-Loch darstellt. Durch die Fähigkeit Totstellen ist der Jäger auch gut zum Pullen geeignet, er holt den Gegner zur Gruppe, stellt sich tot und der Tank übernimmt dann. Ablenkender und Erschütternder Schuß sind auch Fähigkeiten, die je nach Situation sehr nützlich sein können. Auch als Jäger sollte man mal einen Instanzengang mit dem Pet als Haupttank gemacht haben - anspruchsvoll, aber durchaus machbar. Es gibt ja für etwas Gold Stallplätze, also ist es durchaus sinnvoll, ein offensives und ein defensives Pet zu haben. Von Rüstung und Leben stehen gleichstufige Pets einem Tank nichtmal nach und haben eine sehr gute Regeneration. Nicht zu vergessen sind die verschiedenen Fallen des Jägers, die auch zur Gegnerkontrolle benutzt werden können und mit nahezu allen Gegnerarten funktionieren.
Und noch ein Wort zur Beuteverteilung: speziell bei den beim Aufheben gebundenen Gegenständen ist es höflich, bei Bedarf nicht blindlings auf Bedarf zu klicken sondern abzuklären, ob jemand das Teil vielleicht dringender braucht als man selbst. Ein Druide in Moonkin-Form kann eine Stoff-Brustrüstung mit Int/Will sicher brauchen, aber der Priester, der das Teil auch will, hat im Gegensatz dazu keine Alternativen und braucht das Teil vielleicht nötiger. Wenn sonst keiner auf Bedarf klickt und man das Teil für das alternative Outfit braucht - okay, aber ein wenig Kommunikation macht das ganze fairer für alle.

*Ein paar taktische Feinheiten oder: Gruppenspiel de luxe*
Den besten Einblick in die Spielmechanik bekommt man, wenn man mehrere Klassen eine Zeitlang spielt, dann weiß man genau, was welche Klasse kann und was nicht. Wobei das wichtigste in diesem Guide steht ...

Für alle, die all das schon wissen ... ist dieser Guide auch nicht geschrieben. Sucht man sich auf meinem Server eine Random-Group, würde es aber mit diesem Wissen im allgemeinen besser klappen.

Ganz allgemein kann man sagen, das man eine echt gute Gruppe daran erkennt, das das Zusammenspiel von allein klappt, ganz ohne viel Schreiberei im Chat oder gar Teamspeak, weil die Standardmanöver (s. u.) bekannt sind. Es gibt oft genug Gruppen, wo zwar eigentlich alle gut spielen, es aber irgendwie trotzdem nicht gut läuft. Es kann schon daran liegen, daß die Damagedealer etwas zu viel Aggro ziehen, oder das Equip nicht so doll ist und dann beginnt eine Hängepartie, die sehr schnell zu einem Massensterben führt. Die Instanzen von Level 15 bis 60 sind schon im Schwierigkeitsgrad aufsteigend gestaltet, so das das Vorgehen immer ausgefeilter werden muß.

Ein Paar Standardmanöver für die häufigsten Gegnerkonstellationen:
Drei Elitegegner, einen Schafen (oder fesseln)
Der Magier fängt an, das Schaf zu zaubern, der Krieger macht Sturmangriff bevor das Schaf fertig ist, hat damit die Initialaggro, als erstes Demoruf und dann die Tankstyles.
wie vor, mit anpullen
Der Krieger schießt, gleichzeitig sheept der Magier, dann Blutrausch und Demoruf, damit sollten die Gegner erstmal beim Krieger kleben. Ist einer der Gegner ein Caster, dann bleibt er sowieso stehen.
wie vor, jetzt sind noch ein paar Nichtelite dabei
Wieder gleichzeitig Schaf und Sturmangriff, den Demoruf (der bricht das Schaf nicht), dann geht der Krieger ein paar Schritte rückwärts und kann seinen Donnerknall benutzen, um Flächenaggro zu machen. Die Damagedealer warten, bis der Krieger Donnergeknallt hat und dann darf gebombt werden. Muß die Gegnergruppe geholt werden, müssen die Damagedealer noch etwas länger warten, da der Wutaufbau mit Blutrausch etwas länger dauert
Bomben leicht gemacht
Auch beim Bomben zählt die Synchronisation innerhalb der Gruppe, damit die Gegner zusammenbleiben und nicht aus dem Radius der Flächenzauber herauslaufen. Hier gibt es auch Unterschiede zwischen den verschiedenen Tanks. Donnerknall wirkt auf vier Ziele, der Bärenhieb auf drei, die Weihe des Paladins auf unbeschränkt viele, wie auch der Demoralisierungsruf bzw. das demoralisierende Gebrüll. Dornen, die Vergelteraura oder der Feuerschild wirken gegen jeden, der den Tank schlägt. Je nach Stärke der Flächenzauber wird der Tank die Gegner also nicht ewig halten können und ggf. auch nicht alle. Eine Frostnova vereinfacht das ganze, wenn sie nicht zu früh bricht. Ansonsten sollten die Damagedealer den Radius so wählen, das er an den Füßen endet, also nah genug heran gehen. Ist ein Priester dabei, werden durch den Schild auch die kanalisierten Sprüche wie Hurrikan, Höllenfeuer oder Blizzard nicht unterbrochen. Stimmt der Damage-Output, dann leben Nichtelite-Gegner nicht lang genug, um den Stoffträgern schaden zu können, andernfalls hilft nur noch eine Blitzheilung. Die Elitegegner sollten auf jeden Fall am Tank kleben bleiben. Der Priester kann auch ein wenig mit Heiliger Nova mitbomben. Ab dem Schwarzfels treten dann auch recht wirksame Magier in den Trashmobgruppen auf. Auch wenn man Sie nicht bombt (auch weil sie verteilt stehenbleiben), sollte man Sie doch zuerst erledigen, denn Sie richten wesentlich mehr Schaden an als die Elitegegner.
Gedankenkontrolle elegant eingesetzt
Hat man einen Priester dabei, kann man elegant auch einen Gegner noch vor dem eigentlichen Kampf eleminieren. Gedankenkontrolle drauf und dann die Vorführung abwarten - und unbedingt warten bis der kontrollierte stirbt!. Bei drei oder mehr Gegnern ist das Ableben des Kontrollierten garantiert. Die übriggebliebenen sind dann zwar sauer auf den Priester, aber wenn in dem Moment der Krieger seinen Sturmangriff (und Demoruf etc.) startet und der Priester Verblasst, dann bleibt das ohne Folgen, weil der Krieger übernimmt. Man könnte dann auch noch einen Schafen ... so geht z. B. die Zwergen-Vierergruppe in Gnomeregan ganz einfach. Kopfnuss kann nur vor dem Kampf eingesetzt werden, startet ihn aber nicht ... Verbannen kann nicht gebrochen werden ... aber das sollte eigentlich allgemein bekannt sein.
Bekämpfungsreihenfolge
Bevor der Tank den nächsten Kampf startet, sollte er sich immer vergewissern, daß alle Gruppenmitglieder genug Mana haben und am Keyboard sind. Die Erfahrung lehrt dann, ob man Gruppenkontrolle benötigt oder nicht, wobei es richtig eingesetzt mit Gruppenkontrolle nicht länger dauert. Zaubernde Gegner sollten entweder zuerst ausgeschaltet werden oder kontrolliert, denn die Magie geht durch die Plattenrüstung wie durch Butter. Es können also beim Anstürmen in eine Gegnergruppe mit Magiern hohe Schadensspitzen entstehen, worauf der Heiler vorbereitet sein muß. Also vorher schon eine Heilung-über-Zeit drauf und die nächste Heilung schonmal anzaubern. 
Kampf gegen Magier
Bestimmte Klassen haben Möglichkeiten, Zauber zu unterbrechen. Schildschlag, Prügeln, Tritt, Stille ... verschiedene Stuns ... Diese Styles sollten dann auch eingesetzt werden. Problematisch ist nur, wenn Magier zur Gruppe hingepullt werden müssen. Es gibt im wesentlichen zwei Möglichkeiten: Anschießen und um eine Ecke laufen - die meisten Magier kommen dann angelaufen um die Sichtlinie wieder herzustellen. Es gibt aber ab Scholo auch Beschwörer, die die Unterbrechnung der Sichtlinie kalt lässt und die alle möglichen Dämonen hinterherschicken. Da hilft nur eine Zauberunterbrechung aus der Ferne, Gegenzauber oder ähnliches. Die Dauer eines Kampfes ist im Prinzip nur durch die Schadensreduktion des Tanks und den Manapool und die Regeneration des Heilers begrenzt. Das Unterbrechen von Zaubern fällt unter "Schadensreduktion", genau wie Rüstung ganz allgemein (also: Schläge nur auf den Tank, der so viel Rüstung wie möglich haben sollte) und Magieresistenz. Gegen eine Rüstung aus dem Thorium-Set und die Feuerschutzaura eines Paladins sehen die Feuerelementare in den BRT recht alt aus. Mit Feuerresistenz 0 machen sie dann doppelt so viel Schaden!! Deshalb taucht auch der Demoralisierungsruf so oft auf ... Angriffskraftreduzierung ist wieder eine Schadensreduktion mehr. Bei langsam schlagenden Gegnern kann ein Krieger den Schildblock oben halten und damit seinen Schaden sehr weit reduzieren.
 *Gruppenzusammensetzung allgemein * 
Wenn möglich, sollte man schon versuchen, die Gruppe funktionell gut zu besetzen, was aber auch von der Zielinstanz abhängt. Man sollte aber alle Debuffs entfernen können (Magie, Krankheiten, Flüche) und bei den meisten Inis auch einen Offtank haben, der dann auch so viel Rüstung hat wie der Maintank, wenn er gebraucht wird. Bei den Trashmobgruppen kommt auch eine auf Bomben ausgelegte Gruppe einfacher klar. Beispiele (es geht natürlich auch ganz anders):
Palatank - Universaldruide (Wiederherstellung-Feral) - Magier - Hexer - Priester. Die ultimative Gruppe gegen Trashmobs. Wenn Feuerregen, Hurrikan und Blizzard an einer Stelle gleichzeitig runterkommen, bricht die Hölle los. Vorher noch vom Priester Schilde verteilt und ab geht die Party. Ist auch die ideale Gruppe für die BRT mit Feuerresistenz, Elementare verbannen und natürlich auch zwei vollwertige Tanks. Mit Schaf und Gedankenkontrolle auch ausreichend CC sowie die stärksten Buffs (Mal der Wildnis - Intelligenz - Ausdauer - Willenskraft plus Segen des Paladins und ggf. Blutpakt).
Defkrieger - Druide oder Paladin - Schurke - Furorkrieger oder Jäger - Disziplin-Priester. Gegner kloppen ohne Pause! Dafür aber etwas Nachteile beim Flächenschaden und der Gruppenkontrolle. Ohne Druide hat man auch kein Mittel gegen Flüche, was je nach Instanz auch unangenehm sein kann.
Es gibt dann natürlich auch dazwischen noch verschiedenste Kombinationen, speziell bei den zwei Damage-Positionen. Es ist zwar meine persönliche Meinung, aber ich habe grundsätzlich gern einen Druiden oder Paladin als Supporter dabei, der normal Schaden macht, aber auch als Zweittank oder Heiler einspringen kann. Dann finde ich auch als einzigen Heiler Priester am stärksten, weil sie einfach flexibler als Druiden oder Paladine sind. Speziell bei Druiden brauchen die Heilungen einfach eine Sekunde zu lang, was bei einem Stoffträger mit Aggro oft zu spät ist. Hat man Druide-Paladin als Support, kann auch eine andere Klasse heilen, weil ja ein Backup da ist, natürlich vorausgesetzt der Supporter erkennt die Lage und reagiert auch. Bei den Schadensklassen gibt es fast keine Unterschiede, außer eben in der Fähigkeit zum Flächenschaden und Gruppenkontrolle.
*Die Instanzen mit den häufigsten Wipe-Punkten und was man dagegen tun kann*  
(als Ergänzung zum buffed.de Instanzenguide, plus Durchschnittslevel für eine gut eingespielte Gruppe für den Endkampf) ((sind aber noch Werte vor 2.3, mit diesem Patch dürfte sich die Gruppenstärke etwas nach unten korrigieren))
(Bis Maraudon, aber ohne die Horde-Instanzen) 
* 
[*]Todesminen (alt >18) * 
-In der Schmelzerei muß man sich links halten und die Gegner möglichst einzeln aus der Mitte herauspullen. Läuft man zu weit in die Mitte, hat man schnell eine ganze Meute am Hals
-Hinter der Gruppe spawnen Patrouillen von drei Elitegegnern, die man regelmäßig entfernen sollte, da sie sonst im ungünstigsten Moment zum Kampf hinzustoßen
-Auf dem letzten Teil des Aufganges zum Schiff muß man sich ebenfalls ganz am linken Rand halten, da man sonst versehentlich den Kapitän mit seinen Begleitern pullt. Man kann sich retten, wenn man ins Wasser oder auf das große Tretrad springt.

* 
[*]Burg Schattenfang (alt >23) *
-Bei der Fledermausbehausung muß man sehr vorsichtig pullen, da man auch schnell einen ganzen Schwarm am Hals hat
-Bei Wolfsmeister Nandos kann man zuerst die Wölfe im Raum von vorne nach hinten pullen und hat dann nur noch den Meister selbst zum Schluß

* 
[*]Tiefschwarze Grotte (alt >26) *
-Die Kammer mit Gelihast und dem Altar ist die vertrackteste Stelle, da man es vornehmlich mit Zauberern zu tun hat, man aber nicht zu ihnen hin laufen kann, ohne die nächsten zu pullen. Hier hilft nur, die Murlocs möglichst einzeln anzuschießen, sie durch verstummen herzulocken und dann zu erledigen.
-Bei den Mondscheinruinen bekommt man es ebenfalls leicht mit vier Gegnern gleichzeitig zu tun (wenn aus der ersten Zweiergruppe einer in die nächste läuft), und zwar direkt am Eingang. Hier muß die Gruppe einfach stark genug sein oder mit Crowd Control möglichst viele aus dem Kampf nehmen.
-Lord Kelris benutzt Gedankenkontrolle, das kann aber als Magie gebannt werden
-Bei den Schalen erst eine anzünden, dann die auftauchenden Gegner bekämpfen und dann erst die nächste. Es ist schon zu oft vorgekommen, das alle Schalen gleichzeitig angezündet werden und das endet garantiert auf dem nächsten Friedhof.

* 
[*]Verlies (alt >27) *
Bei Bazil Thredd sollte man unbedingt die angrenzenden Kammern alle zuerst leer räumen, da Bazil einen Furchtzauber hat. Sind die Kammern voll, rennen die Gruppenmitglieder nämlich da rein und man hat schnell mal 10 oder mehr Gegner.

* 
[*]Gnomeregan (alt >31) *
Für viele die ungeliebteste Instanz. Ein Wipe kostet schnell mal eine halbe Stunde, weil der schnelle Respawn dazu führt, das man sich den Weg (am besten über den Hintereingang) komplett wieder freikämpfen muß. Gnomeregan ist aber die erste Instanz, die an bestimmten Stellen eine fortgeschrittene Taktik benötigt, ein Teil des schlechten Rufes kommt sicherlich davon.
-In den Ingenieurlaboren bekommt man es erstmalig mit den gemischten Elite/Nichtelitegruppen zu tun, wobei die Nichtelitegegner ziemlich viel Schaden machen. Trotzdem bombt man die Nichteliten am besten weg, falls der Magier stirbt, ist das halt Berufsrisiko
-Hinter den Laboren und auf dem Weg zum Endboss gibt es die berüchtigte vierergruppe Dunkeleisenzwerge, die mit Abstand die meisten Opfer in Gnomeregan gefordert haben. Da diese Zwerge Minen legen, können sie eine Gruppe extrem schnell auslöschen. Die eleganteste Taktik ist daher folgende: Gedankenkontrolle auf einen Zwerg, den von den drei anderen totschlagen lassen. Dann sofort auf einen der verbliebenden losstürmenden drei Zwerge Schaf, es bleiben zwei übrig, die machbar sein sollten. Ein Magier sollte sich, entweder mit Flächenzaubern oder dem Instant-Feuerschlag, um die Minen kümmern.
-Die Siebenergruppe am Anfang der Endbosshalle geht im Prinzip so wie die in den Ingenieurlaboren: Der Tank nimmt beide (oder der Supporter den zweiten) Elitegegner und der Magier bekommt Schild und räumt die Nichteliten ab.
-Beim Endboss gibt’s zwei Varianten: Entweder lässt man die Knöpfe sein und gibt vollen Schaden auf den Endboss, während ein Magier die Minen mit Flächenzaubern wegputzt, oder der Heiler läuft außen rum und drückt die Knöpfe, da man zum heilen nicht vor dem Ziel stehen muß. Thermodraht stößt den Tank auch häufiger zurück, was zu einem Aggroreset führt. Im Idealfall würden alle eine Pause machen, bis der Tank wieder bereit ist, aber normalerweise geht’s auch so.

* 
[*]Kral der Klingenhauer (alt >31) *
Eine erfrischend unkomplizierte Instanz mit guter Beute, leider aber nicht mit dem Bekanntheitsgrad wie Gnome, was es schwer macht, eine Gruppe zu finden. 
-Der Todessprecher verwendet Gedankenkontrolle, was schnellstens gebannt werden sollte
-An der Ecke vor den Brücken stehen Gegner und es laufen zwei Patrouillen herum, man sollte also die Gegner herpullen und nicht stehen bleiben, da sonst die Pat unweigerlich in den Kampf eingreift

* 
[*]Kloster (alt >39 Kathedrale)  *
Bibliothek: Probleme macht höchstens Doan mit seiner Detonation "Brennt im Feuer der Gerechtigkeit" (Feuerschild und weglaufen hilft), und der  Verwandlung (kann gebannt werden) sowie einem Stille-Effekt. Deshalb sollten die Magier/Priester etc. möglichst weit weg stehen.
Waffenkammer: Zwischen dem Hof und Herod laufen die Gegner sehr gerne weg und in die nächste Gegnergruppe rein
Kathedrale: problemlos, wenn man die Gegner in der Kathedrale nacheinander vor die Tür pullt, bis das Gebäude ziemlich leer ist.

* 
[*]Hügel der Klingenhauer (alt >39) *
Am schwersten ist hier das Ritual von Belnistrasz. Der Tank sollte konsequent alles an sich ziehen, was sich auf den Questgeber stürzt. Alle Manaklassen sollten Willenskraft-Outfit anlegen, da das Event doch ziemlich dauert.

* 
[*]Uldaman (alt >45 Endboss) *
-Der Uralte Steinbewahrer sollte von der rechten Wand aus angegangen werden, wobei alle, die nicht unbedingt müssen, wegen des Wirbelwindes möglichst weit weg stehen sollten. Pullt man links, kommen aus dem Fortsetzungsgang einfach zu viele Gegner und alle aus dem Raum selbst. Wenn der Steinbewahrer ganz vorne steht, kann man Ihn sogar einzeln pullen.
-Auf dem Weg zu Feuerhammer sind die Gegner Jäger, bleiben also stehen. Ein schwacher Spieler pullt aber die dahinter stehenden im Nahkampf, also am besten die Jäger möglichst weit weg ziehen.
-Beim Endkampf muß die Gruppe stark genug sein (Durchschnittslevel ab 45) und der Heiler braucht genug Willenskraft um durchzuhalten. Der Tank bleibt bei Archaedas und kann, wenn er die Möglichkeit hat, das eine oder andere Add mittanken. Ein Offtank kümmert sich um die Adds, die aber auch nicht so viel aushalten. Wichtig ist vor allem, den Heiler freizuhalten, da es sonst die typische Kettenreaktion: Heiler tot - Tank tot - Rest tot - gibt. Die vier größeren, die im inneren Kreis stehen, werden gleichzeitig erweckt (Energiestrahl-Ring), wenn der Boss bei 50% ist und sollten dann aber auch möglichst schnell beseitigt werden (Flächenzauber). Danach vollen Schaden auf Archaedas selbst, da die Gegner mit seinem Ableben auch verschwinden.

* 
[*]Zul Farak (alt >44) *
-Ist eine Priestermordende Instanz, wenn der Tank nicht aufpasst. Das kann passieren bei Antu’Sul, wo die ersten Basilisken gebombt und die zweiten (50er Elite) getankt werden müssen, da die Priester zum fressen gern haben. Auch die Untoten beim Hexendoktor stürzen sich nach ihrem Erscheinen erst mal auf den Priester, deshalb bietet es sich dort an, direkt bei Tank zu stehen.
-Wenn man die Instanz gegen den Uhrzeigersinn spielt, muß man vor dem Hof mit dem Wasserbecken sehr vorsichtig sein. Es laufen dort verschiedene Patroullien rum und rechts neben dem Gang steht eine Siebenergruppe. Die Patroullien vorsichtig pullen, ein paar Gegner noch abräumen, dann den Gong schlagen und die Hydra auch zum Gang pullen. Der Tank steht am besten direkt unter dem Bogen, wo der Gang auf den Hof mündet, denn so schlägt man sich nur den Kopf an, wenn es die heftige Rückstoßatakke gibt. Ansonsten fliegt man nämlich weit weg und holt sich Fallschaden.

* 
[*]Maraudon (alt >49) *
Eine ewig lange Instanz, deren Komplettlösung ca. 5 Stunden dauert und deshalb nicht an einem Abend zu schaffen ist. Bei Randomgroups klappt es trotz Verabredung normalerweise nie, sich am nächsten Abend wieder zu treffen. Man sollte die Instanz aber auf jeden Fall bis zum Szepter von Celebras lösen (ca. 3-4 Std), um danach weiter machen zu können. Wenn es Wiped, dann meistens bei den grünen Schleimern im lila Abschnitt. Diese machen SEHR viel Giftschaden bei Nahkämpfern, es empfiehlt sich also, alles auf die Schleimer zu packen, was verlangsamt oder aufhält und dann die Viecher im Fernkampf zu erledigen. Die Schlammer im orangenen Abschnitt hinterlassen nach ihrem Tod eine Giftwolke, in der man auch nicht lange stehen sollte (tickt mit 150 Schaden). Bei den Unkrautgruppen haben die jeweils größten einen sehr hässlichen Betäubungseffekt, wo wieder nur Abstand hilft, ein Hexenmeister kann das Ober-Unkraut verbannen, was auch sehr nützlich ist. Kommt man von den Giftfällen und räumt den Teil mit Schlingwurzler und Noxxion von hinten auf, steht als erstes eine Siebenergruppe dieser Unkräuter. Diese Gruppe kann mit einem geschickten Pull geteilt werden, leider ist von außen nicht erkennbar, wer zu welcher Gruppe gehört. Bomben lässt man besser bleiben, da die Unkräuter alle Elite sind. Um die Instanz komplett zu lösen (ca. 4 Std auf lvl 49), bietet sich folgender Weg an: Orangene Höhle bis zum Khan, Quest holen, Phiole füllen, dann zurück in die lila Höhle, dort die Schattensplitter und den Khan erledigen, dann in der lila Höhle den Instanzeneingang benutzen. Dann Schattenzunge und den Khan, Giftfälle runterspringen, nach Norden/Osten gehen zu Schlingwurzler und Noxxion und dem letzten Khan. Wieder zurück, an den Giftfällen vorbei und die Celebras-Quest abschließen. Dann den Wasserfall runterspringen und die letzten Bosse Erdrutsch, den Goblin und die Prinzessin machen, von oben nach dem Riesenkrokodil schauen und das als letztes erledigen. Im Gegensatz zum buffed-Guide kommt man durch einen Umgehungsgang auch wieder zu Celebras zurück.

* 
[*]Versunkener Tempel (alt >53; neu >50) *
Mit dem versunkenen Tempel haben die Entwickler ein Labyrinth aus Hallen, Gängen, Emporen und Treppenhäusern geschaffen, wo man sich gerne mal verläuft, außerdem müssen die meisten Bosse erst beschworen werden, was die Sache zusätzlich verkompliziert. Die Instanz ist viergeschossig aufgebaut, wobei jeweils ein Hauptgeschoss (erreichbar über die gewendelten Treppen rechts und links) und ein Emporenring (erreichbar über die mittleren Treppen) zusammengehören. Auf der untersten Ebene (mit dem Wasserbecken) erscheint Atal'Arion, wenn auf dem Emporenring darüber die sechs Statuen in der richtigen Reihenfolge aktiviert wurden (den Altar studieren oder Guide lesen). Selbiges gilt für die dritte Ebene (mit den Drachkingruppen): Jammal'an ist erst angreifbar, wenn die sechs Troll-Minibosse auf dem darüber befindlichen Emporenring beseitigt wurden. In Jammal'ans Raum pullt man die Gegnergruppen möglichst weit raus, da diese einen Furchtzauber wirken. Ein Paladin oder Priester hat eine Menge zu tun, denn außer dem Furchtzauber wollen noch Verwandlungen, Schattenwörter und verschiedenste Krankheiten dispellt werden. Deshalb sollte der Priester auch möglichst weit weg stehen, da er oft der einzige ist, der die Furcht bannen kann, aber nur solange, wie er selbst nicht flüchtet. Die Drachkingruppen sind zwar stark, lassen sich aber wie andere gemischte Elite/Nichtelitegruppen tanken und wegbomben. Wie auch im Guide beschrieben, sollte für den Avatar der Plündermodus auf "Jeder gegen Jeden" geändert werden, denn wenn einer stirbt, und ausgerechnet er ist mit Plündern des Blutes dran, dann ist das Ereignis futsch. Wenn der Kampf gegen den letzten Blutbewahrer läuft, sollte man den Plündermodus aber wieder umstellen, denn sonst vergisst immer einer beim Bossdrop das man vorher würfeln sollte. Man sollte beim Benutzen des Eis auch nicht im Raum verteilt stehen, da man dann nicht nur viele, sondern extrem viele Adds auf einmal hat. Eranikus setzt den Haupttank nicht dispellbar außer Gefecht, deshalb ist ein geeigneter Offtank Pflicht. Er schlägt für sein Level extrem hart zu, ein 53er Krieger ist nach vier Schlägen, ein Stoffträger schon nach dem zweiten Schlag tot.

* 
[*]Schwarzfelstiefen (neu > 55)*
Die Schwarzfelstiefen sind wieder eine längere Instanz, die leider von Randomgroups nur selten ganz gelöst wird, auch weil die Komplettlösung ähnlich viel Zeit braucht wie in Maraudon. Die Instanz ist jedoch trotzdem gewissermaßen linear aufgebaut: Es gibt zwei Schleifen - auf der Rechten Seite durch Arena bis Incendius und auf der linken Seite mit dem Schlüssel über Zornesschmied und Angelmach zum Gasthaus und weiter zum Endboss. Dazu kommt noch der Gefängnisblock beim Eingang. Es gibt ein ganzes Bündel von Quests die man auch zwischendurch abgeben muß und deshalb sollte man die Tiefen häufiger besuchen. Wie weiter oben schon erwähnt, ist hier zum ersten Mal Magieresistenz beim Tank sinnvoll. Vorsichtig sein sollte man bei der Verhörmeisterin, die eine Furcht einsetzt, deshalb sollte man vorher großräumig frei räumen. Die Gegnergruppe hinter der Arena ist auch nicht von Pappe, da gerne eine Pat dazukommt und durch die Magie ziemlich Schaden auf den Tank kommt. Beim Tresorraum werden die vier Golems lebendig, sobald die letzte Tür geöffnet wurde, die Türen sollten also nicht leichtfertig aufgerissen werden. Hat man Incendius umgelegt (wegen des Rückstoßes besser nicht beim Amboss tanken), dann kann man mit Eisenhölle zurück zum Grabmal und bekommt den Schlüssel. Damit gehts dann durch die Westgarnison über die Brücke zu Zornesschmied (viiiiele Adds nach seinem Tod), die Manufaktur (die Gruppe links in der Ecke ist die härteste mit extrem hoher Schadensspitze auf den Tank) und Angelmach (zuerst die Golems, wenn man auf Angelmach nicht draufkloppt, rennt der erstmal eine Runde). Die Feuerelementare noch (mit Feuerresi kein Problem und/oder ein Hexer, der verbannen kann) und man ist im Gasthaus. Dort sollte man vorsichtig agieren. Die Türe bekommt man entweder mit der Liebestrank-Quest auf oder macht Rocknot mit 6 Bierbechern betrunken. Nach den letzten Becher hat man genug Zeit, sich in die Ecke zu stellen, wo der Golem steht und ihn dann zu bekämpfen. Höchstes Augenmerk muß darauf liegen, keine Flächenaggro zu machen. Kein Gast darf zu Schaden kommen! Für die Schraubstutz-Quest und das Bierrezept gibts auf der unteren Ebene die Kammer, wohin die Gegner gepullt werden können und ebenfalls keine Gefahr für die Gäste besteht. Bei Botschafter Flammenschlag muß auf die Adds geachtet werden (z. B. mit Blizzard wegbomben), die Sieben Zwerge sind kein großes Problem und dann steht man bereits im Lyzeum. 

Das Lyzeum ist der erste wirklich rein taktische Raum, dem man im WOW-Universum begegnet. Man muß Fackeln erbeuten, die nur fünf Minuten halten, damit Schalen anzünden, in einem Raum, wo sich hunderte Gegner in großen Gruppen befinden, die alle 45 Sekunden respawnen. Das einzig gute: Die Gegner haben nur ca. 640 Leben. Erfahrungsgemäß schaffen von 10 Randomgruppen 9 das Lyzeum nicht. Man benötigt unbedingt einen Magier, am besten in Feuervariante. Dann stehen mit Drachenodem und Druckwelle zwei sehr gute Instant-Flächenzauber zur Verfügung. Drachenodem setzt die Gegner auch für kurze Zeit außer Gefecht, was bei ca. 10 Gegnern pro Gruppe durchaus einen Unterschied macht, denn so ist die Gruppe mit der nachgeschobenen Arkanen Explosion hin ohne Schaden anrichten zu können. An der Eingangstür hält man zunächst Ausschau nach den Flammenbewahrern. Diese sind rot gekleidet und es gibt nur zwei davon. Oft halten Sie sich nördlich des Eingangs auf. Man markiert sie (die Markierung ist auch durch die Pfeiler zu sehen) und dann gehts los. Der Tank rennt vor, der Magier und die anderen kurz dahinter (Wichtig: Eng zusammenbleiben), ein Offtank übernimmt die Nachhut, denn es spawnt oder addet immer wieder auch eine Gruppe von hinten. Es muß schnell gehen: Tank rein in die Gruppe, drei Sekunden warten, bis alle zusammengelaufen sind und wegsprengen. Einzelne übriggebliebene Gegner erledigt der Rest der Gruppe. Der Heiler konzentriert sich darauf, Tank und Magier am Leben zu halten. Die Flächenzauber so sparsam wie möglich einsetzen und wirklich schnell vorgehen. Wartet man zu lang oder  verteilt sich zu sehr, spawnen die Gegner schon wieder hinter der Gruppe - ist der Magier in dem Moment vorn beschäftigt, wars das schon. Hat man die Fackel (Plündermodus Jeder gegen Jeden und der Magier nimmt die Fackel erleichtert das vorgehen), dann entweder zurück zur Eingangstür oder weiter nach vorn zu den Schalen, je nach Position des Flammenbewahrers. An den Schalen kloppt die Gruppe die Brandwache (einziger Elitegegner im Raum) weg, währenddessen der Magier die Schale anzündet (der Magier darf kein Mana auf die Brandwachen verschwenden). Das Gute: auch nach einem Wipe bleibt eine einmal angezündete Schale an. Der Respawn in BRT beträgt zwei Stunden, mit einer guten Gruppe ist man per Schlüssel in weniger als 90 Minuten im Lyzeum, hat also mehrere Versuche. Vom Schalenpodest direkt weiter zur noch verschlossenen Ausgangstür. Dort kann man beschränkt rasten, denn es kommt nur alle 45 Sekunden eine Gruppe vorbei. Wenn Tank und Offtank die Flankensicherung übernehmen, kann man dort etwas trinken und nach dem zweiten Flammenbewahrer Ausschau halten. Wieder geschlossen und schnell dorthin, Fackel holen, zum Podest, Brandwache killen und zweite Schale anzünden. Damit hört der Respawn auf, die Tür öffnet sich und man hat es geschafft. Man sollte auf jeden Fall die Hervorrufung und Manatränke bereithalten. Der Schlüssel liegt in einem geschlossenen, zielgerichteten, koordinierten und schnellen Vorgehen (ähnlich wie auf den PVP-Schlachtfeldern), was leider im Normalfall nicht klappt. Zögerliches, unkoordiniertes, langsames agieren und Zersplitterung der Gruppe wird direkt mit dem Tode bestraft. Der Rest ist dann ein Kinderspiel. Ein Schurke ab lvl 60 kann den Raum auch im Alleingang lösen, in dem er getarnt den Fackelträger umhaut und die Schalen anzündet. Wer den Raum konventionell löst, gehört auf jeden Fall zur WOW-Elite.
*
[*]Untere Schwarzfelsspitze *
Die erste der drei letzten 5-er Instanzen in WOW-Classic. Die meisten Quests gibts direkt in der Instanz. Vom Eingang hält man sich zuerst rechts abwärts. Um den Schlüssel für den 10er Schlachtzug obere Spitze zu erhalten, müßte man in der unteren Spitze insgesamt drei Edelsteine von den Bossen looten, die jedoch im Gegensatz zu anderen Schlüsseln nur einmal (wenn überhaupt) droppen, also nicht für jeden, der die Quest hat. In Verbindung mit BC macht das diesen Schlüssel zu einer recht raren Sache. Die obere Schwarzfelsspitze ist dann ein 10er Raid, wobei man sich da mit einer Gruppe 60+ einfach durchkloppen kann.
*
[*]Scholomance *
In diese Instanz kommt man nur rein, wenn jemand den Schlüssel hat, der aber recht einfach zu bekommen ist (aber 15 Gold kostet). Die Gegnergruppen sind schon recht knackig, da recht viele Magier dabei sind, auch Beschwörer die nicht um die Ecke zu pullen sind - kurz: Man muß seine Taktiken schon können und Gegnerkontrolle wird sehr wichtig. 
*
[*]Stratholme *
Als schwerste der 5er Inis im klassischen WOW hat diese Instanz alles, was das Leben schwer macht. Eine Stadt voller Untoter in großen Gruppen mit mehreren Elitegegnern und Magie-Trashmobs, dazu noch viele Patroullien und Debuffs, die die Heilung extrem reduzieren. Zwei Dinge, die schon am Anfang gerne schieflaufen: Fras Siabi erscheint, wenn man versucht, seinen Tabak mit der Quest aus der Kiste zu looten. An den Durchgängen mit den Fallgittern gehen die Gitter runter und es kommen sehr viele Ratten. Diese Fallen funktionieren auch mehrmals, nach einem Wipe also auch nicht so einfach durchlaufen!
*
[*]Bollwerk *
Mit der Erweiterung gehts jetzt lustig in der Scherbenwelt weiter. Die Instanzen sind kürzer als vorher  und in etwas mehr als einer Stunde gut zu schaffen, dafür gibt es immer nur etwa 3-4 Bosse. Taktisch ist das Bollwerk einfacher als Scholo & Strat, mit Ausnahme des Drachen/Reitergespanns am Schluß. Entweder ist die Gruppe wirklich gut, dann klappt der Drache auch schon im ersten Versuch, es kommt aber auch vor das nach vier Versuchen ein 70er gerufen wird und selbst dann teilweise noch gestorben wird. Die gefühlsmäßig wichtigste Änderung im Vergleich zu PreBC sind AoE-Schadensflächen und Bosse mit reichlich AOE-Schaden. Lustigerweise kann ein Magier Omor in einem Magieduell tanken, denn von sich aus geht Omor nicht in den Nahkampf. Den Reiter kann man einfach so umkloppen, der Drache muß dann vom Tank abgefangen werden. Wer in den Feuerringen stehen bleibt, stirbt sehr schnell. Außerdem gibt es eine hohe Spitze (können schnell 3000-4000 sein) auf den Tank am Beginn des Kampfes. Der Drache muß umgedreht werden und der Tank muß vor dem Drachen pendeln, um nicht im Feuer zu stehen (das mit 800 tickt!). Derweil dürfen sich die DD nicht umbringen, in dem sie im Feuer stehen. Dummerweise ist der Drache auch noch ziemlich magieresistent. Dieser Kampf ist erst mit Lvl 62 herum zu empfehlen, wenn die Gruppe bereits eine gute BC-Ausrüstung hat - der Tank muß genug Leben haben um die Schadensspitze zu überleben.
*
[*]Blutkessel *
Im Blutkessel machen einem am ehesten die Ingenieure mit Ihren Minen zu schaffen, deshalb ist es mit Schurke und/oder Magier wesentlich einfacher als ohne. Diese Minen machen etwa 1000 Feuerschaden bei allen die in der Nähe stehen was sehr schnell kritisch werden kann. Das Event vor dem Brogokk-Kampf ist das schwerste der Instanz - vier Gegnergruppen kommen ohne Pause angestürmt. Wichtig ist ein guter Tank mit Massen-Aggro und der MainAssist kommt zu seinem Einsatz um die Gegner der Reihe nach zu erledigen. Hier hilft auch, was in anderen Inis tabu ist: Furcht, wenn es mal richtig eng wird hilft ungemein.
*
[*]Sklavenunterkünfte *
Der erste Boss ist Mennu - hier müssen die Totems beseitigt werden, aber vor allem muß gut Schaden auf den Boss gemacht werden, was tendentiell wichtiger als die Totems ist. Rokmar hat mit seiner tödlichen Wunde einen sehr unangenehmen Debuff - nur zu entfernen, wenn der Spieler komplett hochgeheilt wird, ansonsten ist die Wunde definitiv tödlich. Bei allen BC Bossen gilt im wesentlichen, das es schiefgeht wenn der Tank die Aggro verliert. Beim BC Trash ist Gegnerkontrolle auch ungemein hilfreich, deshalb haben die entsprechenden Klassen es einfacher einen Platz zu finden. Auch Quagmirran muß umgedreht werden, ist aber kein Problem, wenn der Heiler die Gruppenheilung hinbekommt.
*
[*]Tiefensumpf *
Hungarfenn läßt die Pilze aus dem Boden wachsen, von denen man sich besser fern hält und hat eine Giftwolke, wenn er sich einwurzelt. Ghaz'zan ist eine Nummer schwerer, weil er nach vorn und hinten kräftig austeilt. Man tankt ihn standardmäßig an der Wand wo der Steg endet und als Heiler sollte man am Rand der Reichweite seitlich von Ihm stehen, wie auch die Nahkämpfer seitlich zu ihm stehen sollten. Muselek und sein Bär ... der Bär macht kaum Schaden und wird offgetankt bis sein Herr stirbt. Die Schattenmutter ist vor allem mit dem Kettenblitz gefährlich, deshalb sollten sich die DD verteilen, damit nur der Tank den Blitz abbekommt.
PS: Der Guide ist zwar lang, aber *komplett* von mir selbst geschrieben. Auch wenn er stark strukturiert ist, sind hier keine Teile zusammenkopiert ... nicht jeder WOW-Spieler geht noch zur Schule ...


----------



## Fendulas (18. Mai 2007)

Wunderschön gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hoffe ich störe deinen Post-Fluss gerade nicht, aber mir ist noch etwas eingefallen.

Kloster, Bibliothek: Doan Stilleeffekt (oder hast du den mit Detonation gemeint?), die Heiler sollten etwas weiter abseits stehen, sonst wirds eng fürn Tank

Todesminen: Immer auf die Patrouille achten, die nach einem "Boss"kampf spawnt, ca. 1 Minute später, also alle trinken/reggen und bereit sein. Sorgt nämlich bei Anfängen oft für einen Whipe.

Ansonsten würden mir jetzt nochne Menge Tipps einfallen, aber die stehen bestimmt alle in den Buffed.de-Guides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (21. Mai 2007)

Fendulas schrieb:


> Ansonsten würden mir jetzt nochne Menge Tipps einfallen, aber die stehen bestimmt alle in den Buffed.de-Guides
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja ich sag mal ... 

das ganze was er geschrieben hat ... steht überall irgendwo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mein lowinstanzen ... wenn ich geh ... schau ich doch auf buffed beim instanz guide ... 
er beschreibt die klassen ... das kann man auf wow-europe nachlesen ... 

also naja ... von mir aus ... lass es sticky werden ... 
aber im grunde ist das alles altagsgeschäft ... was ein jeder wissen sollte ... 

da du ja selbst erst bis mauradon deine klasse sag ich mal kennst ... 
nützt das ned soviel ... du bekommst wenn du lvl 70 bist ... manch neue skills dazu
die einem schonmal das leben retten können ...


----------



## Lexort (21. Mai 2007)

Zu BC (Guide hat meiner Meinung nach nur Gültigkeit in der alten Welt und nichtmal dort wirklich, da man den Unterschied zwichen Off und Defwarri wahrscheinlich nie bemerken wird)

In normalen 5er Inis ist ein Schutzpala Tank Nummero Uno - bis vieleicht auf Arktraz dort komm ich mit meinem Warri ein wenig besser klar.

Warum Pala? Ganz einfach die Probleme bestehen nicht bei den Bossen (was das tanken angeht) sondern an den Trashgruppen, Trashgrp sind mit Pala grundsätzlich schneller und einfacher unter Kontrolle.
Den 2. Platz hat wohl der Druide, auch wieder etwas bessere Möglichkeiten bei Trashgruppen, Defwarri hat hier den letzten Platz da seine Vorteile bei Bossen zum Zuge kommen, die in den 5er Inis aber zu leicht sind um diese wirklich nutzbringend ausspielen zu können.

Heiler, gerade in 5er Inis stark gefordert wenn dan ein Warri vorne steht und ein Heiler der auchmal sein eigenes Überleben sichern kann ist da Gold wert. 

Supporter, leider in den BC Inis ein Gruppenrisiko, da es sogut wie in jeder Ini nen Damegecheck gibt, sprich wenns Maxdamage nicht ausreicht dann gehts einfach nicht (bestes Beispiel Endboss Dampfkammer).

Generell Grplead, fast jeder Defwarri, jedes Tankbärchen und jeder Schutzpala wird die Symbole verteilen wollen und nicht irgendwem überlasssen, Ausnahmen gibts zumindest bei mir nur wenn ein Gildie dabei ist zudem ich vertrauen hab.


----------



## Sydneyfox (21. Mai 2007)

> Leider sind Hexenmeister in Instanzen eher selten unterwegs.



wie kommste denn da drauf?

ansonsten ist der Guide sehr schön 'Nuub-Konform' verfasst. Ein Sticky wäre hier eventuell angebracht.

LG Syd


----------



## backpenther (21. Mai 2007)

Natürlich steht das was ich geschrieben hab, schon mal überall irgendwo ... und ich hätte es nicht mal zusammengeschrieben, wenn es mir nicht langsam aufgegangen wäre, das lvl 70 allein keine Aussage über einen fähigen Spieler macht. 70 kann jeder werden, wenn man grottenschlecht ist, dauerts nur länger. Und klar gibts noch die eine oder andere Extrafähigkeit, die man später lernt, aber das macht bei des Basics nicht den Unterschied. 

Ich hab mal (das war noch vor BC) mal die Klassen / Rassen gezählt die mir begegnet sind, da waren die Krieger in der Überzahl, und Hexer und Druiden gabs am wenigsten. 



			
				b1ubb schrieb:
			
		

> aber im grunde ist das alles altagsgeschäft ... was ein jeder wissen sollte ...


eben, sollte. Das ist ja das Problem.

Zumindest auf meinem Server (Arygos) bin ich bis jetzt nur sehr wenigen Kriegern begegnet, die wirklich tanken konnten, viele melden sich als Tank und haben noch nicht einmal einen Schild dabei ... Nach dem ersten Heal oder Damage des Magiers steht maximal noch ein Mob beim Krieger - und das passiert häufiger als das man einen guten erwischt. Paladin und Tank-Bärchen hatte ich noch gar keinen. 

Wer glaubt im Ernst, das alle diese Noobs mit 69 aufhören?

Wenn es auf meinem Server eine Elite-Gilde gibt, dann meld ich mich sofort und mache einen Probekampf -sagen wir sogar drei, denn mich gibts nur als Komplettpaket. Am besten mit 45ern Archaedas, das ist eine Herausforderung (laut Instanzenguide sollte man im Endvierzigerbereich sein). Tempel mit 50ern wäre auch interessant und wahrscheinlich sogar machbar.

Die ganzen Diskussionen über Pala, Schamy und Druide als Hauptheiler bzw. Pala und Druide als Tank ... das kann doch nur funktionieren, wenn die sich auf diese eine Aufgabe skillen und ausrüsten. Und selbst wenn, z. B. hast du als Def-Tank verbesserten Spott, Schildblock, verbesserten Schildschlag, durchdringendes Heulen, verbesserten Demoruf etc geskillt. Wenn man also einen Kampf als Def-Tank gerade so übersteht, halte ich es für zweifelhaft, ob ein Off-Tank das auch geschafft hätte. Dto. als Priester - wenn ich mit maximaler Manareg plus Freizauber und Manatrank gerade so den Tank und die Gruppe am leben halten kann, bekommt jeder andere zumindest massive Probleme. 

Und was den Post im Allgemeinen Forum betrifft - der war nur als Link gemeint, weil in dieses Forum so selten jemand schaut, ihr könnt den meinetwegen löschen.


----------



## Dalinga (21. Mai 2007)

Genau dieses Reglementieren welches auch du in deinem Beitrag raushängen lässt stört mich an vielen "Guides" gewaltig. Die meißten sind nicht das Papier wert auf dem es steht, geschweige denn die Zeit es zu lesen.

Es wird oft von sogenannten "optimalen" Gruppen ausgegangen was viele Leute, ob Neulinge oder nicht, daran hindert auszuprobieren oder "unmögliche" Gruppenzusammenstellungen zu probieren und gerade die machen Instanzen interessant.

Auch wenn du es gut gemeint hast, die "Vorgaben" die du an Tanks machst sind einfach unnötig, ein Tank kann alles bis Level 70 tanken ohne einen Punkt im Schutzbaum, sicher für den Tank wird es anstrengender und er muss genauer aufpassen, aber die Aggrogenerierung ist proportional zum Schaden in den unteren Leveln besser.

Weiter wird in vielen "Guides" eine Levelvorgabe für die Instanzen gemacht welche teilweise völlig sinnfrei ist. Z.B. Uldaman du hast selber geschrieben ende Level 40. Ich hab Archaedes das erste mal mit Level 42 getankt und das letzte mal mit Level 44 (beim ersten mal war er glaub ich noch rot). In der Gruppe hatten zwei Leute 1-2 Level über mir und die anderen beiden meinen bzw einen niedrigeren Level. Ok wir haben den Endboss nicht geschafft aber bis zu ihm hin hatten wir keine Schwierigkeiten und mit 2-3 Level mehr ist es ein langweiliges durchlaufen mit ein paar Mobs am Po die teilweise schon grau sind, was soll da noch spaß machen.

Maraudon ähnlich Mit Level 50 hat man nur bei der Prinzessin ein paar Probleme aber alles bis zur Prinzessin ist schon wieder vom Level zu niedrig für die Gruppe.

Wie soll ein "Anfänger" lernen seine Klasse zu beherschen wenn die Instanz keinen Anspruch mehr an die Gruppe stellt ?

Auch wenn du dir wohl viel Arbeit gemacht hast, ich bin nicht für einen Stiky, da hier nur der selbe quatsch steht wie woanders auch.


----------



## Betze4ever (21. Mai 2007)

backpenther schrieb:


> Lieber etwas weniger Schaden und dafür mehr Ruhe als viel Schaden, aber wild durcheinander laufende Mobs.



Hä??????? Du nix gut könne Deutsch? Was Du wolle?



Entschuldigung für den Sarkasmus aber spätestens hier habe ich aufgehört zu lesen.

Meiner Meinung nach, bist Du geil auf einen sticky...hast Dir irgendwas überlegt und was zusammenkopiert und denkst, daß es Leuten was nützen könnte.

Desweiteren einen Guide mit noch nicht mal einem selbst erspielten 70er zu schreiben...
naja, ok. Siehe oben, es soll Leute geben, die sind sogar auf einen sticky scharf. Wenns Dich glücklich macht.


----------



## backpenther (21. Mai 2007)

Dalinga schrieb:


> Es wird oft von sogenannten "optimalen" Gruppen ausgegangen was viele Leute, ob Neulinge oder nicht, daran hindert auszuprobieren oder "unmögliche" Gruppenzusammenstellungen zu probieren und gerade die machen Instanzen interessant.



Was bringts, eine unmögliche Zusammenstellung zu haben, wenn ein übereifriger, weil vorschneller DD dabei ist, der schon einem Krieger dauernd die Aggro klaut. Ein Pet oder Leerwandler hat kein Spott ... 

Außerdem widersprecht ihr euch: Wenn einer schreibt, das Supporter ein Risiko sind, fallen Paladine, Schamanen und  Druiden bei der Gruppenauswahl schon mal raus. Der nächste hebt genau deren Qualitäten beim Tanken und Heilen hervor ... was wollt ihr eigentlich??? Man kann auch mit Schamane und zwei Druiden prima arbeiten, einer Bär, einer Katze und Schami heilt. Dauerts was länger und geht dem Schami das Mana aus, wird die Katze zum Heiler, der Schami geht in den Nahkampf usw.

Um das klarzustellen ... was ich geschrieben hab ist für die, die es nicht können - und das sind subjektiv in einer Midlevelgruppe auf meinem Server >50%. 'Heul'. Beispiele? Vorgestern - Tiefschwarze Grotte. Ich mit meiner Druidin stoße zu einer Gruppe Krieger, Magier, Priester, zwischen 30 und 32. Die brauchten noch jemand, obwohl Sie das zu dritt eigentlich locker geschafft hätten. Krieger - kein Schild dabei, Magier - dauernd kloppe bekommen, und Priester hat mich beim Endboss sterben lassen als ich mit dem Bär getankt hab, weil er das Mana für den Schaden rausgeblasen hat. Im Endeffekt hat es zwar geklappt, aber das war so ein gewürge, das ich jeden gerne dazu gezwungen hätte, den Guide auswendig zu lernen.



> Auch wenn du es gut gemeint hast, die "Vorgaben" die du an Tanks machst sind einfach unnötig, ein Tank kann alles bis Level 70 tanken ohne einen Punkt im Schutzbaum, sicher für den Tank wird es anstrengender und er muss genauer aufpassen, aber die Aggrogenerierung ist proportional zum Schaden in den unteren Leveln besser.



Wenn man tanken kann, stimmt das ja auch ..., ich schrieb:


			
				backpenther schrieb:
			
		

> Paladine, Druiden in Bärform und Jägerpets können grundsätzlich auch tanken, haben aber nicht ganz die Palette an Möglichkeiten.


d.h. ich behaupte nur, das der Def-Krieger der Tank-Spezialist ist, wie auch der Priester der Heil-Spezialist.


> Weiter wird in vielen "Guides" eine Levelvorgabe für die Instanzen gemacht welche teilweise völlig sinnfrei ist. Z.B. Uldaman du hast selber geschrieben ende Level 40. Ich hab Archaedes das erste mal mit Level 42 getankt und das letzte mal mit Level 44 (beim ersten mal war er glaub ich noch rot). In der Gruppe hatten zwei Leute 1-2 Level über mir und die anderen beiden meinen bzw einen niedrigeren Level. Ok wir haben den Endboss nicht geschafft aber bis zu ihm hin hatten wir keine Schwierigkeiten und mit 2-3 Level mehr ist es ein langweiliges durchlaufen mit ein paar Mobs am Po die teilweise schon grau sind, was soll da noch spaß machen.
> 
> Maraudon ähnlich Mit Level 50 hat man nur bei der Prinzessin ein paar Probleme aber alles bis zur Prinzessin ist schon wieder vom Level zu niedrig für die Gruppe.
> 
> Wie soll ein "Anfänger" lernen seine Klasse zu beherschen wenn die Instanz keinen Anspruch mehr an die Gruppe stellt ?


Ich hab gesagt, Archaedas geht mit einer Gruppe mit 45 Schnitt. Und der Rest der Instanz ist prima dazu geeignet, die reibungslose Taktik mal zu üben.

Im Endeffekt ist der Guide schon praktisch sinnfrei, das geb ich zu, einfach weil
die, die es können, wissen es eh besser
die, die es nicht können, lesen ihn sowieso nicht



			
				betze4ever schrieb:
			
		

> Desweiteren einen Guide mit noch nicht mal einem selbst erspielten 70er zu schreiben...



ich wußte, das das kommt. Ich ändere meine Meinung: Löscht den Kram, mir reichts ... ich hätte nur gerne von denen, die meinen, das das Mist wär, die E-mail-Adresse, dann mach ich von jedem Mist, weil es mal wieder jemand nicht rafft, ein Video und mülle euch zu.

Ich hab den Kram geschrieben, weil ich vier Klassen gut kenne (von der Zeit her mehr als einen auf 70 zu bringen) und mein Spielpartner spielt die anderen Klassen. Viele mit einem 70er haben von den anderen Klassen nicht so wirklich viel Ahnung.

Und was den Plagiatsvorwurf betrifft: das ist schon fast Verleumdung. Ist nämlich alles selber geschrieben und erst nachdem ich (außer den drei Guides, die ich verlinkt habe) nichts vergleichbares selbst gefunden habe, und zwar auf den einschlägigen deutschsprachigen Seiten (wow-europe, gamona, buffed, wowsource), hab ich gedacht: schreib mal selber. Ich hätte mich gefreut, wenn ich nach dem ersten katastrophalen Todesminen-Versuch mal so einen umfassenden Guide gefunden hätte.


----------



## Lexort (21. Mai 2007)

backpenther schrieb:


> Um das klarzustellen ... was ich geschrieben hab ist für die, die es nicht können - und das sind subjektiv in einer Midlevelgruppe auf meinem Server >50%. 'Heul'. Beispiele? Vorgestern - Tiefschwarze Grotte. Ich mit meiner Druidin stoße zu einer Gruppe Krieger, Magier, Priester, zwischen 30 und 32. Die brauchten noch jemand, obwohl Sie das zu dritt eigentlich locker geschafft hätten. Krieger - kein Schild dabei, Magier - dauernd kloppe bekommen, und Priester hat mich beim Endboss sterben lassen als ich mit dem Bär getankt hab, weil er das Mana für den Schaden rausgeblasen hat. Im Endeffekt hat es zwar geklappt, aber das war so ein gewürge, das ich jeden gerne dazu gezwungen hätte, den Guide auswendig zu lernen.



Was hättest Du die lernen lassen? Das ein Priester gefälligts zu heilen hat? Das ein Warri gefälligst zu tanken hat? 

Für ne Gruppe sucht man nen Tank und nicht nach nem Krieger, für ne Gruppe sucht man nach nem Heiler und nicht nach nem Priester. Für ne Grp sucht man DDs und nur wenn man denk bestimmtest CC zu brauchen nach Klasse XY. Vieleicht sollte der kurze Text erstmal von Dir gerlernt werden bevor Du Deinen Mitspielern was "beibringen" magst.


----------



## Melrakal (21. Mai 2007)

Betze4ever schrieb:


> Hä??????? Du nix gut könne Deutsch? Was Du wolle?
> Entschuldigung für den Sarkasmus aber spätestens hier habe ich aufgehört zu lesen.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach, bist Du geil auf einen sticky...hast Dir irgendwas überlegt und was zusammenkopiert und denkst, daß es Leuten was nützen könnte.
> ...


Nur weil ein Satzzeichen falsch gesetzt wurde? 

Und achtet auf eure Wortwahl!


----------



## Dalmus (21. Mai 2007)

backpenther schrieb:


> Was bringts, eine unmögliche Zusammenstellung zu haben, wenn ein übereifriger, weil vorschneller DD dabei ist, der schon einem Krieger dauernd die Aggro klaut. Ein Pet oder Leerwandler hat kein Spott ...


Aber ein Pet hat "knurren". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## backpenther (21. Mai 2007)

Mit dem Knurren steht schon drin ... subjektiv ist es aber so, wenn die Damagedealer es so eilig haben, daß ein Krieger mit Spott und dem ganzen Kram nicht hinterher kommt, das es ein Tier noch mal schwerer hat. 

Im Prinzip isses mir so was von egal, wie man tankt, ob als Druide, Pala oder ein Pet tanken läßt. Es sollte nur etwa so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			
				lexort schrieb:
			
		

> Für ne Gruppe sucht man nen Tank und nicht nach nem Krieger, für ne Gruppe sucht man nach nem Heiler und nicht nach nem Priester. Für ne Grp sucht man DDs und nur wenn man denk bestimmtest CC zu brauchen nach Klasse XY. Vieleicht sollte der kurze Text erstmal von Dir gerlernt werden bevor Du Deinen Mitspielern was "beibringen" magst.



hm, die Gruppe war ja schon da, außerdem kommt das nicht gut, wenn man die Gruppe nach den ersten paar Kämpfen mitten in der Instanz wieder verläßt (die drei hatten übrigens TS). Im Endeffekt hat der Magier seinen aktuellen Gegner getankt. Ob das nun so das wahre ist, möge jeder selbst entscheiden...



			
				backpenther schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber etwas weniger Schaden und dafür mehr Ruhe als viel Schaden, aber wild durcheinander laufende Mobs.


Das ist genau so eine korrekt formulierte Bewertung - "Lieber A als B. ", A=weniger Schaden und dafür mehr Ruhe, B=viel Schaden, aber wild durcheinander laufende Mobs.


----------



## Lexort (21. Mai 2007)

backpenther schrieb:


> hm, die Gruppe war ja schon da, außerdem kommt das nicht gut, wenn man die Gruppe nach den ersten paar Kämpfen mitten in der Instanz wieder verläßt (die drei hatten übrigens TS). Im Endeffekt hat der Magier seinen aktuellen Gegner getankt. Ob das nun so das wahre ist, möge jeder selbst entscheiden...



Wenns nicht klappt dann klappts nicht, mit deinem Guide wäre es wohl auch nicht wirklich gegangen - mit ner ruhigen Erklärung gehts aber dann meistens und ansonsten ist der Ruhestein immer ne Option.

So Leute wie Dich die nach ner Ini dann immer ihren Chefkommentar abgeben hab ich schon oft gesehen, aber die ganze Zeit schön still sein, es dauert ne Weile wenn man Neulingen was erklärt aber es fruchtet fast immer, wenn man es während dem Run ruhig sagt das hier und hier und da und nicht danach der "Ihr seid ja die totalen Kacknoobs kommt".


----------



## HaniballLock (22. Mai 2007)

Danke das du dir soviel mühe gegeben hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die beschreibung des tanks ( bin asuch einer^^) finde ich absolut passend!


----------



## Fendulas (22. Mai 2007)

Hatte ja erst etwas "positives" geschrieben, das bezog sich aber nur auf die Instanzentipps, da ich *schande über mein haupt* die "Info" über die einzelnen Klassen aufgrund Zeitmangels nicht gelesen habe.
Erst folgendes:


backpenther schrieb:


> Was bringts, eine unmögliche Zusammenstellung zu haben, wenn ein übereifriger, weil vorschneller DD dabei ist, der schon einem Krieger dauernd die Aggro klaut. Ein Pet oder Leerwandler hat kein Spott ...


Das bringt dann sehr wenig, aber man kann trotzdem versuchen, den Schadensklassen zu erklären, wie sie vorgehen sollen und dem Krieger sagen, dass er auf jeden Mob aggro setzen sollte.
Ein Pet hat "Knurren", und ein Leerwandler hat sehr wohl Spott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hahaha sonst könnte der Hexer + Leerwandler ja sofort einpacken. Er hat "Qual" für einen einzelnen Mob und noch ein Zauber, der drei Ziele spottet. Ich hab letztens bei diesem einen Typ im Tiefensumpf diesen Druidenbären offge"tankt" mit dem Wandler und das ging verdammt gut, also nicht vorschnell urteilen.



backpenther schrieb:


> Wenn man tanken kann, stimmt das ja auch ..., ich schrieb: Paladine, Druiden in Bärform und Jägerpets können grundsätzlich auch tanken, haben aber nicht ganz die Palette an Möglichkeiten, d.h. ich behaupte nur, das der Def-Krieger der Tank-Spezialist ist, wie auch der Heil/Disc-Priester der Heil-Spezialist.


Ahja, Nicht zu vergessen, dass der Feraldruide und der Restrodruide sowie ein Restroschamane, ein Schutzpaladin und ein Heiligpaladin genauso gut Spezialisten auf ihrem Gebiet sein können.
Nicht die ganze Palette an Möglichkeiten? Wenn sies skillen sehr wohl, du nimmst ja nicht einen Charakter mit, der nirgendwo einen Skillpunkt hat. Klar, kann ein anderweitig geskillter mal hier und dort einspringen, aber ist wohl dann mehr als eindeutig, dass er *diese* Aufgabe nicht so gut meistern kann wie die vorige.



backpenther schrieb:


> Ich hab den Kram geschrieben, weil ich vier Klassen gut kenne (von der Zeit her mehr als einen auf 70 zu bringen) und mein Spielpartner spielt die anderen Klassen. Viele mit einem 70er haben von den anderen Klassen nicht so wirklich viel Ahnung.


Vier Klassen gut kennst, okay. Dass du questen und Instanzegänge sowie Pvp meistern kannst, sagt was über deinen Spielstil aus und zwar etwas positives. 
Ich habe selbst keine 70iger, aber insgesamt 9 Charaktere, die ich mit Leidenschaft spiele und deren Vorzüge ich kenne, daher erlaub ich mir auch öfters mal ein Urteil über solche. Klar, durch die Zeit die man verbraten hat die Twinks hoch zu spielen, investiert man mehr als einen 70iger zu "erhalten", aber trotzdem würd ich sagen, dass du die Klassen nicht wirklich oder zumindest nicht ganz kennst, denn warst du je in "großen" Instanzen und musstest dich wirklich konzentrieren? [Mc und sowas]
Ich will nicht sagen dass sowas einen guten Char/Spieler ausmacht, aber es trägt zu einer besseren Spielweise bei ;-)


----------



## backpenther (23. Mai 2007)

Klar hat ein Pet Knurren und ein Leerwandler Qual, genauso wie der Druiden-Bär mit Anbrüllen (genauer Name ist mir entfallen) Spott wie ein Krieger hat. Beim Knurren und der Qual weiß ich nur nicht genau, auf welchem Mechanismus das basiert, Spott zwingt einen Gegner, dich ein paar Sekunden lang anzugreifen, erzeugt aber selbst keine Aggro. Für den Hexenmeister/Jäger mit dem Pet für eine Gruppe zu tanken, ist nur noch viel schwerer, als es einem anderen Spieler zu überlassen, da die Gruppe wesentlich mehr Aggro erzeugt als der Hexer/Jäger allein.

Der Guide richtet sich ja auch nicht an die 60er und 70er, sondern die, die es erst werden wollen. Wie viele von den Lowlevels in der WOW-Welt Anfänger und wieviele davon Twinks sind, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen.

Und zu meinem Spielstil: Ich hab logischerweise noch keine 40er Instanzen gemacht, dafür habe ich mich praktisch nirgendwo "durchziehen" lassen, sondern spiele die Instanzen so früh wie möglich am liebsten mit einer Gruppe, die der Aufgabe gerade so gewachsen ist (45 bei Archaedas ist ein gutes Beispiel). Da wundert man sich schon, wie schwach man sein kann, wenn das Gruppenspiel klappt. Eine gute Gruppe ist mindestens drei Level "stärker" als eine schlechte. Und bei einer solchen Gruppe muß man sich logischerweise konzentrieren und spielt bei den schwierigen Stellen auch an der Grenze des Möglichen. Das ändert sich im ganzen Spielverlauf eigentlich nicht. Und ich hab auch mit einem Disc/Heilig-Priester PVP gemacht. In der Kriegshymnenschlucht hab ich keine Gegner gezergt, sondern den Fahnenträger mit Heilung vollgepumpt und ich glaube fast, das das wichtiger ist als alles andere ...

Inwiefern ein spezialisierter Hybride genausogut/besser/schlechter ist als die "eigentlich" dafür konzipierte Klasse, weiß Blizzard ja selber nicht, sonst würden Sie es nicht mit jedem Patch neu ausbancieren, und jedesmal beschweren sich die betroffenen Spieler. Ich hoffe mal, wir sind uns einig, das der Def-Krieger und der Disc/Heilig-Priester auf Ihrem Gebiet die reinrassigen Spezialisten sind und als solche verdienen sie auch eine entsprechende Würdigung. Eine vollständige Beschreibung der Klassen würde ja wohl auch den Rahmen sprengen, wenn jeder die Grundzüge kennt, reicht das ja für ein sauberes Gruppenspiel aus. Und die Klassenbeschreibung steht drin, damit ein jeder auch ungefähr weiß, welche Möglichkeiten die anderen Klassen haben und welche eben nicht. Ich werde das aber so editieren, das die verschiedenen Einsatzmöglichkeiten der verschiedenen Klassen besser rauskommen.

Die Diskussion spezialisierte Hybriden vs. Priester/Krieger/Magier/Schurke gehört eigentlich nicht hier her, die ist so alt wie das Spiel selbst.

Als Gegenfrage frage ich einfach mal (war vor meiner Zeit): Gab es Gilden, die MC, BWL, AQ, etc, mit Druiden, Palas oder Waffen/Furor-Kriegern als MT gemacht haben? Das würd mich wirklich interessieren ...

Die wichtigsten Tankskills im Vergleich Krieger <-> Druide:
Spott <-> Knurren
Demoruf <-> demoralisierendes Gebrüll
Heldenhafter Stoß <-> Zermalmen
Erschütternder Schlag (Talent) <-> Hieb
Blutrausch (kostet etwas Leben) <-> Wutanfall (reduziert Rüstung stark)
Sturmangriff oder Abfangen <-> Wilde Atakke (Talent)
Rüstung zerreißen (5x stapelbar) <-> Feenfeuer {Tiergestalt} (nicht so stark)
Wirbelwind oder Spalten <-> Prankenhieb

Extra für Druiden:
Rasende Regeneration

Die Krieger haben aber extra, und das benutz zumindest ich recht häufig:
Rache (zusätzliche Aggro) <-> Bär hat mehr Grundschaden?
Donnerknall (seit Patch 2.0 gute Flächenaggro)
Schildschlag (unterbricht Zauberwirken)
Zuschlagen (unterbricht Zauberwirken)
Kniesehne (verlangsamen)
Durchdringendes Heulen (Talent) (verlangsamen)
Schildblock (Talent)
Letztes Gefecht (Talent)
Hinrichten (Geger den Rest geben)
Verwunden (DoT)

ich will ja nix sagen, aber rein numerisch hat der Krieger mehr Möglichkeiten, vorausgesetzt er hat Taktiker geskillt und kann schnell zwischen den Haltungen wechseln.

Und allen anderen empfehle ich, den Guide KOMPLETT zu lesen, bevor sie wieder über was herziehen.


----------



## Fendulas (24. Mai 2007)

Sry, wenn das als Spam gilt. aber bin gerade müde und hab jetzt erst deine Antwort gesehen.
Werd morgen antworten ;-) bis dann

Gibt n paar Punkte, die du glaub ich falsch verstanden hast, also was ich meinte^^


----------



## LordThunderbolt (25. Mai 2007)

teile wirken wirklich zusammenkopiert, aber dennoch ziemlich nützlich.....mache parts sind noch ausbaufähig.

/sticky!


----------



## backpenther (5. Juni 2007)

Ich hab mal die Gruppenstärke für Kral nach unten korrigiert. Ich war jetzt drin mit 31 Druide, 33 Krieger, 35 Krieger, 32 Magier und 33 Pala und wir sind einfach durchgerannt, ohne uns groß um Mehrfachpulls und Crowd Control zu scheren. Ergo geht das ganze auch mit etwas Konzentration und einer zwei Level schwächeren Gruppe.

Der Stil war zwar alles andere als sauber, da wir eigentlich zwei Tanks dabei hatten, aber mit drei schweren Rüstungsträgern ist es fast egal, wer die Haue bekommt. Da ich als Druide (Katze) unterwegs war und fleißig Ducken benutzt habe und der Magier auch vorsichtig war, konnten die Gegner keinen größeren Schaden anrichten. Es gibt eine Menge Möglichkeiten, wie man eine Instanz von der Gruppenzusammensetzung angehen kann. Wenn kein Priester verfügbar ist, ist eine Paladin-/Druiden-Kombination auch sehr stark - einer heilt, einer macht Schaden, und wenn das Mana alle ist, wird fliegend gewechselt.


----------



## Dunathan (6. Juni 2007)

schöner leitfaden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber hierbei muss ich dir wieder sprechen "Main Assist, am besten auch gleichzeitig Gruppenleiter und einer von den DamageDealern"

den gruppenleiter macht am besten der tank ich bin selbst krieger und kann am besten einschätzten wie ich tanken kann der tank ist ja auch meist der der die gruppe pullt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Dunathan


----------



## Isegrim (6. Juni 2007)

Nett geschrieben. 

Zum Schurken möchte ich ergänzen, daß das Talent, das nach einer Kopfnuß Verstohlenheit weiter bestehen läßt, mit Patch 2.1 abgeschafft und jedem Schurken gratis zur Verfügung gestellt wurde. Kopfnuß bricht nun also bei Benutzung keine Verstohlenheit mehr.
Weiter kann der Schurke unterstützend wirken, indem er gegen bei geringen HP flüchtende Mobs verkrüppelndes Gift einsetzt, gegen zaubernde Mobs gedankenbenebelndes Gift und gegen heilende Mobs Wundgift.
Sollte dem Tank ein Mob entwischt sein und z.B. den Heiler traktieren, kann er diesen Mob mit Blenden für 10 Sek. aus dem Verkehr ziehen.
Ist ein Druide in Bärform der Tank, kann der Schurke [verbessertes] Rüstung schwächen anwenden, da dem Bären das Rüstung zerreißen des Kriegers fehlt.

*&#8364;dit:* Klasse Sache! Danke für die schnelle Einarbeitung, backpenther!


----------



## backpenther (6. Juni 2007)

Danke für die Anregungen, sind bereits eingearbeitet ...


----------



## Ruansiel (8. Juni 2007)

Thema Gruppenheilung: Schamanen haben immerhin die Kettenheilung, mit ordentlich +heal ist die gar nicht so ohne - würde mich freuen, wenn Du das einfügtest.

Runasiel


----------



## Hexalo (8. Juni 2007)

Hi...

Großes Lob..   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist gut geschrieben und teils auch lustig formuliert.. Mit Ausnahme von kleineren "Ansichtssachen" ist auch alles super zusammengefasst

Ich selber spiele Magier und bin nur über den Satz gestolpert, wo du "Schutz des Frostes" als sinnvoll darstellst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Magier müssen nur aufpassen, dass sie dem Tank nicht die Aggro klauen (was meiner Einer als Sport gerne macht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
UND... Schutz des Frostes gehört mitunter zu den unsinnigsten Talenten! .. 
Stoffis kippen in 99% der Fälle um, wenn sie nen Mob zu lang am Hintern haben. 
Da irgendwelche Punkte in verbesserte Rüssi zu investieren geht auf Kosten der dmg/crit - steigernden talente! ... 

Einfach aufpassen, dass man trotz massig dmg nicht umkippt... da is Rüssi egal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Hexalo -Lordaeron


Ps: manchmal (besonders im Arkanbaum) muss man leider teils unsinnige Talnepunkte investieren um an sinnvolle ranzukommen! 
Aber im Eisbaum ist m.E. selbst Schutz des Frostes das letzte Talent, was man sinnvoll verwenden kann ^^ ---> Abschaffen


----------



## backpenther (9. Juni 2007)

Ist auch schon wieder eingearbeitet. @Hexalo: Mein Magier hat momentan 5-31-5, das kracht ziemlich und ich muß schon aufpassen, wenn ich mich komplett aufbuffe mit Zauberöl, Feuermachttrank usw. Kämpft man gegen Elitegegner und bekämpft das Hauptziel was getankt wird, gibt es selten Probleme mit der Aggro. Die drei-Minuten-Kritische Treffer-Schleuder Verbrennung benutz ich vorsichtig, denn kritische Treffer, speziell wenn man zwei nacheinander fabriziert sorgen für mächtig Aggro.

Ich persönlich (das ist nunmal Ansichtssache) finde den Schutz des Frostes sinnvoll, weniger gegen Elitegegner, sondern mehr beim Bomben. Es gibt in den Instanzen ja häufiger die Gruppen aus ein oder zwei Elitegegnern plus Trashmobs. Wenn man einen guten Priester dabei hat, sorgt der mit Schild und Blitzheilung dafür, das das Überleben gesichert wird. Wenn aber der einzige Heiler ein Druide ist, hat man beim vorzeitigen Ableben ein Problem, die Heilung braucht relativ lang. Ich hab gestern sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Manaschild + Blizzard nach einer gewissen Antankphase (Demoruf + Donnerknall) gemacht. Mit einem Priester im Rücken würde ich ja Flammenstoß - Kältekegel - Druckwelle - Arkane Explosion - Frostnova und wegblinzeln machen, aber das ist deutlich gefährlicher. Ich hab mir recht viele Teile der PvP-Belohnung gegönnt, auch wegen der Ausdauer, die da drauf ist. Sonst liegt man einfach zu schnell und kein Tank kann die Trashmobs beim bomben zusammenhalten.

|| Nachtrag: Ich hab umgeskillt um den Drachenodem zu bekommen und den Schutz des Frostes rausgenommen. Wieviel Schaden man beim Bomben bekommt, hängt stark vom Tank und von der Reihenfolge der Aktionen ab. Hab im Tempel auch schon mal die Eisrüstung komplett vergessen und es trotzdem überlebt ...


----------



## Melrakal (9. Juni 2007)

Ich mach ihn dann jetzt mal Sticky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ihr noch Anregungen oder Änderungswünsche habt, schreibt sie hier rein, backpenther wird sie dann einarbeiten.

Gruß
Mel


----------



## Dalmus (15. Juni 2007)

Dunathan schrieb:


> schöner leitfaden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und da muß ich Dir dann widersprechen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Gruppenleiter macht am Besten ein Schurke oder Druide. Warum? Weil diese getarnt näher an die Gruppen (oder in noch bevölkerte Räume) ran können und sich so sehr viel besser einen Überblick verschaffen bzw. Targets verteilen können.
Sicherlich kann der Tank am besten einschätzen wie er tanken kann, aber das ist dafür kein Kriterium.
Und vorm Pull kommt immer die CC. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunathan (16. Juni 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Und da muß ich Dir dann widersprechen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sry aber seh ich net ein wenn ich in ner instanz 1-2 mal drin war weiss ich wo die mobs stehen ausserdem kann ich die targets dann noch im kampf ändern schnell und bestimmen auf welchen mob schaden gemacht werden soll wenn z.b. jemand unabsichtlich ne mob gruppe pullt 

und das mit der CC. vorm pull finde ich unsinn ich vertrete die meinung "ich bin der tank, ich pull!" weil ich hab keine lust das ein mage mit sheep pullt und er dann die aggro von der restlichen mobgruppe hat wenn da dann nur ein mob angelaufen kommt okay nicht das problem aber wenn da dann 2-4 mobs ankommen kanns schon kritisch werden  
meine meinung vorgehensweise ist  Schurke - Kopfnuss(falls vorhanden) --> gruppe pullen vom tank(oder jäger mit irreführung) --> CC.(sheep/ eisfalle usw.) --> antanken --> damage 

mfg Dunathan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheOneRs (21. Juni 2007)

ich find das ganze geflame hier mies, es ist für einsteiger gedacht und dafür auch durchaus zu gebrauchen... klar, etwas konvertionell also das ist der "optimalfall" die ganze zeit... ok so sollte es sein, geht auch anders aber es ist wirklich gut wenn man das als neuling schonmal weiß wofür seine klasse da ist... als ich angefangen hab hab ich mir nen krieger gemacht, hatte nichts gelesen etc, in den todesmienen wusst ich noch nichtmal was agro ist und das es meine aufgabe ist diese zu bekommen, geschweige denn def-haltung oder gar sklillung (warum weniger schaden machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und so wäre das doch anders gewesen... naja ich finds ok für lowinstanzen brauchbar


----------



## Dalmus (21. Juni 2007)

Dunathan schrieb:


> sry aber seh ich net ein wenn ich in ner instanz 1-2 mal drin war weiss ich wo die mobs stehen ausserdem kann ich die targets dann noch im kampf ändern schnell und bestimmen auf welchen mob schaden gemacht werden soll wenn z.b. jemand unabsichtlich ne mob gruppe pullt


Hab ich behauptet, daß Du nicht weißt wo welche Mobs stehen?
Ich schrieb, daß idealerweise ein Druide oder Schurke den Gruppenleiter macht, weil er getarnt näher an die Mobs rankommt. Wo ist Dein Gegenargument?


Dunathan schrieb:


> und *das mit der CC. vorm pull finde ich unsinn* ich vertrete die meinung "ich bin der tank, ich pull!" weil ich hab keine lust das ein mage mit sheep pullt und er dann die aggro von der restlichen mobgruppe hat wenn da dann nur ein mob angelaufen kommt okay nicht das problem aber wenn da dann 2-4 mobs ankommen kanns schon kritisch werden
> meine meinung vorgehensweise ist  *Schurke - Kopfnuss(falls vorhanden) --> gruppe pullen vom tank(oder jäger mit irreführung)* --> CC.(sheep/ eisfalle usw.) --> antanken --> damage


Ich hab da mal 2 Stellen hervorgehoben. vielleicht fällt Dir da selbst was auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wir schweifen vom eigentlichen Thema ab. Es ging ja darum wer den Leader macht. Dein Argument war: "den gruppenleiter macht am besten der tank ich bin selbst krieger und kann am besten einschätzten wie ich tanken kann der tank ist ja auch meist der der die gruppe pullt".
Wozu brauchst Du zum pullen und tanken den Leader?


----------



## ThomasO (13. August 2007)

Hexalo schrieb:


> ...
> Magier müssen nur aufpassen, dass sie dem Tank nicht die Aggro klauen (was meiner Einer als Sport gerne macht!
> 
> 
> ...



Da sage ich als Tank glatt, wer die Aggro klaut, darf Sie behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten nett geschrieben. 
Manches ist Ansichtssache.


----------



## Sasatha (13. August 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Und da muß ich Dir dann widersprechen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sehr gut geht auch n priester! mit gedankensicht! is sogar noch besser als schurken bzw druide!


----------



## ThomasO (13. August 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Und da muß ich Dir dann widersprechen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Gruppenleiter macht immer der mit der meisten Erfahrung, oder der Tank, was meistens der Fall ist und sein sollte! Jedenfalls ist dies eine Sache der Kommunikation untereinander.
Also im Prinzip ist es egal wer das macht, Hauptsache er weiß was er macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem die Symbole verteilt wurden und jedes Gruppenmitglied jedem Mob entsprechen ihren und seinen  Fähigkeiten verteilt wurde, läuft ein Pull folgendermaßen ab:

1. Schurke -> Kopfnuss
2. Krieger oder Jäger schiesst an (nach vorheriger Absprache)
3. Mage -> Sheep
5. Jäger -> Eisfalle
6. Hexer -> verbannen/verführen

Ist kein Schurke da, dann fängt eben der Krieger/Jäger an.
In einigen Inis kann es sinnvoll sein, das der Hexer anfängt, bspw. Mechanar.
Obige Reihenfolge ist vor allem für Random-Gruppen sinnvoll. 
Wenn man mit einer/seiner Erfahrenen Gilde unterwegs ist, ist es eine ganz andere Geschichte und es werden gelegentlich die beklopptesten Taktiken ausprobiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xandom (14. August 2007)

Naja da sage ichd och auch mal was zu!

Undzwar macht es meistens ein Tank oder ein Priester! Der Tank kann wie ein Krieger schon gesagt hat besser einschätzen, wenn er tankt und wer als erster down gehen soll und der Priester hat ne nette funktion das er durch die Augen des Gegner und durch die Augen seiner Mitstreiter schauen kann. DAmit kann man auch sehr schön Zeichen setzen!

mfg

Zerasé Priester 70 @ Die Nachtwache


----------



## Dalinga (14. August 2007)

Wenn Ihr die Gruppenleitung davon abhängig macht wer am besten Zeichen verteilen kann läuft bei euch was falsch ^^

Vieleicht ist es meine art, vieleicht haben mich die unzähligen Randomgruppen geprägt, aber in der Instanz bin in der Regel ich der Rudelführer ^^


----------



## Genomchen (22. August 2007)

Ich finds auch echt müllig, dass hier jeder über ihn herzieht. Klar gibts noch andere Feinheiten und Details, die er vlt übersehen hat. Aber ich hab damals auch nen Krieger angefangen und mit LVL 22 wußt ich immernoch ned, was ein Krieger so als Aufgabe hat, hab dann den Spass verloren an dem und ihn gelöscht und nen Hexer auf 70 hochgespielt. Hätte ich damals so einen Guide gehabt, hätt ich sofort gewußt, wozu ein Krieger da is und Problem weg. Das hier neunmalkluger Senf abgegeben wird,war klar, der Guide ist aber nicht für die, die den ober harten Imba Chara haben und die ganze WoW auswendig kennen. Und klar gibt es das eine oder andere auf der einen oder anderen Internetseite schon, aber er hat alles in einem geschrieben und es ist nur ein Mausklick und ein Mausscroll.
Also Fazit von mir an euch: Er hat nen sehr guten Guide geschrieben, dafür das er sich mal hingesetzt hat und einfach mal angefangen hat. Aber hauptsache man kann Kritik abgeben. Aber so ist das in Deutschland, die Leute sehen das Schlechte, aber erkennen ned das Gute^^


----------



## Carathas (4. September 2007)

Ich find den Guide echt gut! Bin selber 70er Schurke (Auch mein einziger Char atm) und war auch schon während meiner wow Zeit in einigen Instanzen drin. Wie gut ich meinen Char beherrsche kann ich nicht beurteilen... Ich schätz mich mal jetzt aber nicht als den Vollnoob ein. Trotzdem konnte ich einige coole Tipps in diesem Guide erfahren. Besonders was andere Klassen angeht und so. Und ich wette einige andere 70er haben auch profitiert... Das Zeug ganz durchlesen, und vorallem faire und konstruktive Kritik üben und nicht einfach rumflamen...


Super gemacht *daumen*

Gruss Carathas


----------



## Sakulta (12. September 2007)

also, als alter priester und mittlerweile magier: ich find den guide gut. hätte mir früher viele graue haare gespart, wenn so gewisse leute, mit denen ich in randomgruppen unterwegs war, sowas mal gelesen hätten. 

ein guide kann sicherlich auch nicht jede eventualität, jede skillung und so abdecken - das ist einfach nicht drin. und wenn, würde ihn keiner mehr lesen, weil er zu lang wäre. von daher: das optimum schön dargestellt, daumen hoch!

in gewissen instanzen machen aber auch unkonventionelle konstellationen sinn. so hab ich z.b. in strat (baron) mit nem krieger (beidhändig, ohne schild), nem mage, 2 schattenpriestern und nem heiligpriester (mir) den genialsten run meines lebens gehabt. crowd-controll bei den untoten ohne ende, dmg hat gestimmt, der magier konnte nie über mangelnde heilung beim bomben klagen - und im normalfall hat die heilung über vampirumarmung der beiden schattenpriester sogar gereicht für den krieger, der ja dank 3x fesseln meist nur 1 mob hatte, außer bei den vereinzelten humanoidgruppen. mir war so langweilig, dass ich sogar als holypriest angefangen hab "schaden" zu machen. oder das, was man als holypriest halt unter schaden versteht


----------



## aengaron (20. September 2007)

Also prinzipiell find ich den Guide nicht schlecht. Gerade in meiner anfangszeit hätt ich sowas gebrauchen können. Naja, dass Rollenverständnis finde ich stellenweise jedoch auch etwas merkwürdig.

Beispiel:



> Wenn kein Priester verfügbar ist, ist eine Paladin-/Druiden-Kombination auch sehr stark - einer heilt, einer macht Schaden, und wenn das Mana alle ist, wird fliegend gewechselt.




Ich habe meinen Pala von anfang an Holy geskillt und muss sagen, wenn so eine Heilrotation notwendig ist, ist iwas falsch gelaufen. Sowohl Paladin als auch Druide sind mit Heilskillung ein vollwertiger Ersatz für den klassischen Holypriest. Über den Schamanen bilde ich mir kein Urteil, mangels Erfahrungen mit Heilschamis.

De facto lässt sich jede Instanz auch als Paladin heilen.

Wenn ich in eine Instanz gehe habe ich als guter Heiler für mgl. manaengpässe sowieso ein paar Pots bei. Der Pala hat für den ein oder anderen Bossfight dann auch noch das Handauferlegen (geskillt 40' CD und das schon frühzeitig).

Zudem halte ich es auch für normal, dass DDs sich bei möglichen engpässen auch mal selbstverorgen, GS, healpot, Verband.

Sollte eig. auch kP sein, ne aggropause ist soweiso des Öfteren net schlecht^^

Auch wird zum Bomben kein Priesterschild nötig. Das ist halt Timing. Vesetzt mit dem Start des Casts des Mages/Hexi beginnt man als Pala einfach schon nen großen heal zu caten. In der Bombsituation bin ich gerne bereit auch zu overhealen. Bomben erfordet in der Combo Pala/Caster halt ein wenig  Koordination.

Zudem reduziert der Pala den Schaden auf die Gruppe mittels Aura und die Gefahr, dass DDs agro ziehen via Segen der Rettung. Das manko keinen Groupheal zu haben bleibt, aber dennoch brauch man für die normalen 5er-instanzen eigentlich keine Heiler-Rotation, und wenn, dann liegt es an fehlender Heil-Spezialisierung der Rotierenden oder schlicht und ergreiflich daran, dass sie noch ein gutes Stück üben müssen.

Also bitte: Schiebe keine Klasse in eine gewisse Richtung und vor allen: Sprich den Hybriden nicht ihre Fähigkeiten ab. Ein spezialisierter Hybrid ist ein *GLEICHWERTIGER* Ersatz, der zwar sicher auf einige Fähigkeiten der klassischen Rollenträger verzichtet (Healpala kein groupheal...), dafür aber andere Fähigkeiten einbringt!!

Ansonsten weiter so!!!

Lg
Aengaron im Dienste des Lichts


----------



## Clamev (20. September 2007)

Beruhig dich
ich glaube nicht das er anzweifeln wollte ,dass Hybrid klassen nicht genausogut heilen können wie andere.
Bitte bedenke das dies vorallem ein guide für Anfänger ist und viele Anfänger die zb einen Pala spielen erstmal gesagt werden muss hey ihr könnt auch heilen!Da beim bisherigen leveln Die Fähigkeit der Pala´s Schaden zu machen für sie im vordergrund stand.Denn wer einen Priester spielt der weis denke ich dass er ziemlich gut heilen kann ,da er dafür sehr viele Spells hat und dioes auch beim vorherigem Leveln einsetzten musste.Deswegen ist die Rolle des Priesters als Healer im ersten moment verständlicher als für den Pala.
P.S.Um wirklich KEINEM auf den Schlips zu treten Ja ich weis das Shadow priest auch Dmg machen!


----------



## gondolin72 (30. September 2007)

Alles im Allen finde ich den Guide gut, man sollte nie vergessen für wenn er geschrieben wurde.
Natürlich kann man über manche Sachen anderer Meinung sein, bin ich auch aber deswegen muss man den Guide nicht schlecht reden.
Das man wenn man mehrere Klassen spielt, den Vorteil hat etwas besser beurteilen zu können kann ich nur zustimmen. Habe selbst mehrere Chars und finde es vorteilhaft ein wenig über die Stärken und Schwächen der anderen Klassen zu wissen.
Wie gesagt finde auch nicht alles richtig was geschrieben wurde, aber deswegen ist der ganze Guide nicht schlecht. Und Arbeit war es im jeden Fall.


----------



## Argolo (30. September 2007)

Ich fühle mich als Priester Spieler irgendwie geschmeichelt.^^
Ständig wird man runntergeredet das Dudus, Palas udn Shamis doch sooo viel bessere healer sein sollen.


----------



## Xandars (30. September 2007)

wielange haste geschrieben dran ca?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sticki^^


----------



## Ugol (1. Oktober 2007)

Statt konstruktiver Kritik finde ich hier sehr viele Flames. Was soll das?

Hier hat sich jemand sehr viel Arbeit gemacht und Zeit investiert um sein Wissen und seine Erfahrung mit anderen zu teilen. Aus meiner Sicht ein vorbildliches Verhalten.

Jeder der unterschiedliche Ansichten und Erfahrungen hat sei aufgefordert diese hier darzustellen und zu diskutieren, aber bitte: Hört mit diesen wüsten Beschimpfungen auf. Sie führen letztendlich nur dazu, dass ausser sinnfreiem Gestammel bald gar nichts mehr in den Foren zu lesen ist.

Von mir bekommt der Autor meinen herzlichsten Dank. Ich habe selten ein so gut strukturierten und verständlichen Beitrag gelesen und auch für mich war noch einiges Neues und Erwägenswertes für die Zukunft dabei.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bananabill (2. Oktober 2007)

Jetzt nochma zu den spezis , ja er hat recht z,B. ich als pvp kann sehr viel schlechter tanken als nen deff krieger auch wenn der nut grün equipt wäre ne skillungen bringen sehr viel . Meine Meinung


----------



## Bananabill (2. Oktober 2007)

Ahh noch was vergessen. In wow fragen werden sich nie alle sein auch wenn er recht hat oder nicht es wird immer andere meinungen geben, trotzdem danke für deine Mühe und deine meinung wers net so findet soll sich seinen Teil denken und ruhig sein.


----------



## Gatar (4. Oktober 2007)

ich hab auch irgendwie das gefühl, dass du gar nicht weißt was du da verzapfst...


> Rüstung zerreißen (5x stapelbar) <-> Feenfeuer {Tiergestalt} (nicht so stark)


nur weil diese Fähigkeiten beide Rüstung verringern kannst du die doch nicht vergleichen. feenfeuer ist zum pullen da, während Rüssi zerreißen zum Aggroaufbau ist...seit bc haben Druiden dafür Aufschlitzen, ebenfalls stackbar, mit Blutungseffekt.


> Extra für Druiden:
> Rasende Regeneration


Wenn ein Tank rasende Regeneration nutzen muss, hat der heiler was falsch gemacht.
Darüber hinaus vergisst du in deiner Liste zwei dicke Punkte, die den eigentlichen Vorteil des Feral-Druiden ausmachen: 
1) Mit gutem Equip (Vor allem Raidsets) erreicht der Druide Rüstungs- und Ausdauerwerte von denen ein krieger nur träumen kann.
2) Ein Feral-Druide taugt eben so als DD. Er wechselt kurzerhand die Gestalt und die Ausrüstung und kann von einem Moment auf den andern als DD dienen (Oder umgekehrt).

Deine Absicht so nen guide zu schreiben in ehren aber du solltest schon wissen worüber du schreibst.

PS.


> ... nicht jeder WOW-Spieler geht noch zur Schule ...


dieser Satz ist überflüssig und diskriminierend - du tust so als wäre jeder Schüler der WoW spielt ein Kiddy. Ich habe oft genug Erwachsene erlebt die sich kindischer benommen haben als jeder 14jährige es geschafft hätte (---> Verweis auf BuffedCast #54).


----------



## backpenther (7. Oktober 2007)

Ich will doch sehr bitten ... 

zur vorhergehenden Frage .. mittlerweile hab ich schon mehrere Stunden mit dem Guide hier verbracht. 

Und zu meinem Vorredner ... wenn eine Fähigkeit erst ab BC verfügbar ist, dann kann sie bei aller Liebe kein gleichwertiger Ersatz für eine Fähigkeit sein, die Krieger schon vor Lvl 20 lernen. Und wer jemals auf halbwegs annehmbarem Lvl (40+ wär ein guter Wert) einen Druidentank und einen Defkrieger gespielt hat, der kennt die Vor- und Nachteile beider Klassen. Ich kann das von mir behaupten, aber das gilt sicher nicht für alle, die die hohen Ausdauer- und Rüstungswerte der Druiden über den Klee loben und dabei vergessen, das Defkrieger den Schildblock und eine Reihe anderer hübscher Fähigkeiten haben, die einem Bärchen einfach fehlen. Bei Trashmobgruppen ist der Bär wahrscheinlich sogar im Vorteil, das sagen jedenfalls die seriösen Meinungen. Sicherlich ist vieles machbar, wenn die Gruppe einer Aufgabe mehr als gewachsen ist, aber wenn ich es mir aussuchen kann, dann bevorzuge ich eine Gruppe mit Def-Krieger, Heilpriester, Druide, Paladin oder Schamane und zwei von den übrigen Klassen. Gerade meine Druidin macht mir immer mehr Spaß und hat ihrer Gruppe mehr als einmal den Hals gerettet, eben weil die Hybriden sich nur so spezialisieren sollten, daß sie im Falle eines Falles alles machen können. Ehrlich gesagt sollte ein Hybride immer die Funktion wahrnehmen, die im Moment am nötigsten gebraucht wird. Das ist sicher bei Schlachtzugsinstanzen anders, aber für 5er ist es einfach doof, wenn der Priester OOM ist und der Feraldruide weiter Katze bleibt, weil er eben so geskillt ist.

Und wer sich auf den Schlips getreten fühlt, das ich wesentlich älter bin als die meisten WOW-Spieler, muß auch einen Grund dafür haben.


----------



## Dalmus (8. Oktober 2007)

Da muß ich Backpenther mal zustimmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gatar schrieb:


> Wenn ein Tank rasende Regeneration nutzen muss, hat der heiler was falsch gemacht.


Laß mich raten: Du spielst einen Druiden?
Bitte erläutere mir, warum es definitiv die Schuld des Heilers ist, wenn der Tankbär rasende Regeneration anwerfen muß ("für Dummys" wenn's möglich ist).


Gatar schrieb:


> 1) Mit gutem Equip (Vor allem Raidsets) erreicht der Druide Rüstungs- und Ausdauerwerte von denen ein krieger nur träumen kann.


Der Guide wurde nicht für 70er geschrieben afaik.
Raidsets... gibt's bei Hogger ein Set?


Gatar schrieb:


> dieser Satz ist überflüssig und diskriminierend - du tust so als wäre jeder Schüler der WoW spielt ein Kiddy. Ich habe oft genug Erwachsene erlebt die sich kindischer benommen haben als jeder 14jährige es geschafft hätte (---> Verweis auf BuffedCast #54).


Ich glaube nicht, daß es bei dem Satz um kindisches Verhalten geht, sondern vielmehr darum, daß es in der Schule absolut üblich ist sich Referate aus verschiedenen Internetquellen zusammen zu kopieren.
Aber paßt schon: Warum nicht einfach ein paar Wörter aus dem Kontext reissen und die Kiddy-Diskussion mit ins Thema einfließen lassen?


----------



## The Dude (10. Oktober 2007)

Also generell: Gut geschrieben, die wesentlichen zielgruppenbezogenen Informationen sind wertvoll und die Tips gut.
Allerdings empfinde ich es auch als nachträglich, dass verschiedene Aussagen zu Rollenbildern und Einsatzschwerpunkten zu Klassen getroffen werden, welche so nicht richtig sind.
Das gibt gerade der Zielgruppe (unerfahrene Spieler) teilweise ein falsches Bild, welches sich dann irgendwann im Extremfall ebenfalls negativ auswirkt.

Ein guter Gruppenspieler in WoW kennt nämlich auch zu einem gewissen Grad die Fähigkeiten anderer Klassen und Gruppenmitglieder, weiß sie zu schätzen und wie sie zum Gruppenvorteil eingesetzt werden.

Der Platypus vom "Spezialisten" (vor allem DeffKrieger und HolyPriest) sollte spätestens seit BC überholt sein und ist in dem Content, auf den sich der Guide bezieht zu guten Teilen obsolet.

De Facto kann bis Maraudon bei angemessenem Durchschnittslevel der Gruppe jeder Schattenpriester (meinetwegen auch Elementarschamane oder Paladin) durchaus Instanzen alleine durchheilen und eine tankfähige Klasse ohne Spezialisierung im Skilltree die Rolle des Tanks übernehmen - gegebenen Falles unter leichter Anpassung der benutzten Ausrüstung.

Generell möchte ich hier richtig stellen, dass Blizzard weder den Priester noch den Krieger als Spezialistenklasse definiert hat - Blizzard sieht auch diese Klassen als Hybriden (Krieger= Tank zu Damage, Priester = Heal zu Damage zu Support).

Relevant ist hier nicht, welche Klasse ein Spieler spielt, sondern welche Rolle er für sich als passend/ ideal/ erstrebenswert erachtet.
Oftmals sind es gerade diejenigen, die unter "Stereotypendenken" ("Wie bitte, der Paladin will tanken? lol", "Was? Der Priester ist Damage Dealer?") zu leiden haben, welche ihre Rolle besonders aufmerksam und leidentschaftlich ausfüllen.
Im Gegenzug gehen "Spezialistenspieler" gerne mal davon aus, eine Rolle blind ausfüllen zu können, weil sie nunmal die "Spezialistenklasse" gewählt haben (Das berühmte Beispiel vom Krieger der in Berserkerhaltung mit Zweihandaxt tankt oder dem Shadowpriest dem als Heiler regelmäßig der Tank umkippt, weil er oom geht bzw. den Healeinsatz verpasst weil er nebenher unbedingt noch Damage machen musste).


----------



## backpenther (16. Oktober 2007)

@The Dude: Volle Zustimmung. Es kommt in der Diskussion nicht ganz rüber, ursprünglich war der Guide mehr auf Krieger-Tank und Priester-Heiler geschrieben, ich habe das mittlerweile aber angepaßt, nachdem mein Druide jetzt genau so weit ist wie die beiden anderen und ich auch Paladine in Aktion gesehen habe. Heilen ist bei einer guten Gruppe auch normal unkritisch, das kann im wesentlichen jede Klasse. Tanken kann der Druide erst vollwertig, wenn er die Ausrüstungsqualität eines Kriegers erreicht, und das klappt erst ab mitte 40 richtig. Im Kloster gibts super schwere Rüstung, einen 1A Schild und Druiden bekommen nix. 

Es kommt aber gerade bei den Kriegern leider immer noch vor, das Damage-Krieger überhaupt gar keinen Schild besitzen, und wenn sie dann als Off-Tank gebraucht werden, macht das halt einen Unterschied. Vom Aufwand eines guten Druiden, der zwei bis drei komplette Sets mit sich herumschleppt, gar nicht zu reden. Weil das die Regel ist, steht auch als Ausnahme beim Krieger nicht dabei, das er Schaden machen kann ... das dürfte allgemein bekannt sein. Es ist ja genau das Stereotypendenken, das wie auch immer geskillte Klassen mit ihrer Skillung das jeweils andere nicht mehr können. Ich habe meine Druidin so ausgerichtet, das ich Hauptheiler sein kann, annehmbaren Schaden machen und auch als Maintank wirken kann. Darin liegt meines Erachtens die Stärke gerade von Paladinen und Druiden, nämlich innerhalb der Instanzen sich den Erfordernissen anzupassen. Im Tempel ist es schon von Vorteil, bei den Trashmobs einen Damagedealer mehr zu haben und bei Eranikus zwei Tanks mit >5500 Rüstung zu haben. Eranikus hatte ich inzwischen mit einer Gruppe 51er Krieger, 51er Priester, 51er Jäger, 51er Druide und 55er Magier schon down und es lief absolut problemlos, wenngleich das wohl untere Grenze für diesen Boss ist. Das ist auch nach wie vor im wesentlichen meine Wunsch-Gruppenzusammensetzung, weil ich Tank-Krieger, Heil-Priester und Multifunktionsdruiden nach wie vor am liebsten habe. Egal wie, eine Gruppe sollte einen Tank, einen Heiler, zwei Damagedealer und einen Hybriden haben, der im Falle eines Falles alle drei Funktionen ausübt.


----------



## Lexort (17. Oktober 2007)

backpenther schrieb:


> Egal wie, eine Gruppe sollte einen Tank, einen Heiler, zwei Damagedealer und einen Hybriden haben, der im Falle eines Falles alle drei Funktionen ausübt.



Denk drann, hatte ich Dir am Anfang schon gesagt: In den BC Inis kann man sich keine Hybriden mehr leisten!
Offkrieger als Tankhilfe für größere Grp und wilde Druiden sind die letzten einsatzfähigen.


----------



## Tugark (31. Oktober 2007)

Ich komm irgendwie nicht mit? Wir haben z.B. Zul Farrak mitner Gruppe aus 4 Leuten gemacht, 44 Hunter, 45 Off Warri, 47 Off warri, und ich als 44 Shadow Priest; und ausser einem Tod von mir bei Antu'Sul hatten wir keine Probleme?

Tempel ebenso: Vergelter Pala auf 52, Schurke auf 48, Off Warri 50, Off Warri 52 und ich als Shadow 50; und es war kein Problem? Es kommt nicht wirklich auf Levelvorgaben an.. Wenn die Leute wissen, wie sie zu spielen haben, tanken in den Lowbie 5er Inzen auch Offwarris gut. Und es müssen auch nicht immer 5 Leute mit einem "Mindestlevel" sein; Hügel haben wir mitnem 40er Vergelter Pala, 38er Schurke und ich als 37er Shadow gemacht, und wir haben sogar den Endboss geschafft?

Klar, wenn du mit Spielern, die eben erst mit WoW angefangen haben, in eine Instanz gehst, wird's sicherlich härter, aber gerade wenn du die anderen kennst, ist's ohne Probleme machbar. Hamn auch schon mit 3 Offwarris, mir als Priest undnem Mage BRD gemacht^^


----------



## Dark Guardian (8. November 2007)

Hm ich finds interessant wie viele verschiedene Meinungen es doch gibt. Aber klar ist: ein Neuling kann alles was hier steht kaum wissen und bis er sich die Informationen selbst zusammengesucht hat spielt warscheinlicher keiner mehr mit ihm irgendeine Ini weil er ständig alles falsch gemacht hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Von daher ist diese Zusammenfassung doch schon ganz nützlich. Selbst wenn nicht alles 100% praktikabel auf jede Instanz ist gibt es Neulingen einen guten Überblick und wie sie sich in etwa in einer Ini zu verhalten haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferago (12. November 2007)

Sehr geiler Guide hast dir viel mühe gemacht, besonders gefallen hat mir, dass du noch einmal jede instanz durchgegangen bist, einfach klasse


----------



## SeRuM (19. Dezember 2007)

bei den supporten fehlt der Schamane.
Einer der besten Supporter im Game.


----------



## Crueldead (1. Januar 2008)

der uldaman Endboss ist mittlerweile 40 und ist mit abstand für das lvl nicht mehr so schwer wie früher haben es gepackt mit 33er healer und nur Einen über 40


----------



## Loretta (11. Januar 2008)

SeRuM schrieb:


> bei den supporten fehlt der Schamane.
> Einer der besten Supporter im Game.




Jup dem muss ich unbedingt zustimmen, finde es auch traurig das du den Schami zum reinen Heiler gemacht hast, da er mit keiner anderen Tätigkeit bei dir zu Wort kommt, war bestimmt keine Absicht aber er kann halt auch gut Damage machen, ob als Verstärker oder Ele. 
Sorry aber als Elementar Schamane lag mir das am Herzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## backpenther (18. Januar 2008)

"kann seine Gruppe unterstützen" ... gut, der Absatz über Schamanen ist nicht so umfangreich, wie er könnte, aber ich hab ihn nicht auf die Heiler-Rolle reduziert. Auf Ally-Seite bin ich im laufe der Zeit leider nicht so vielen Schamanen begegnet. Von den wenigen waren die meisten Verstärker oder Elementar und haben zugegeben ziemlich krassen Dmg gemacht. Heilschamanen waren eher selten. Bei den Dmg-Schamanen ist mir nur unangenehm aufgefallen, das das wahre Aggro-Maschinen waren, die dann Heilermana weggefressen haben und ihr eigenes Mana für den Schaden verpulvert hatten, so dass sie niemanden hätten heilen können, wenn es knapp geworden wäre. 

Es mag sicherlich auch gute Support-Schamanen geben, aber ich hab noch nicht viele getroffen.

Bei Druiden und Paladinen ist es einfacher, da kommt auch schon mal häufiger ein Lichtblitz oder ähnliches, was den Heiler rettet, falls dem Tank mal wieder einer ausgekommen ist.

Es ist mir aber im allgemeinen aufgefallen, das 
Damage-Krieger
Damage-Schamanen
Vergelterpalas
Manche Feraldruiden
Jäger

in der Gruppe häufiger für unangenehme Verschiebungen sorgen. Entweder ziehen Sie Aggro und fressen Heiler-Mana oder schränken sich auf Ihre Spezialisierung ein, also z. B. Druiden, die ihre Katzengestalt nie verlassen, auch wenn gerade was anderes dringender gebraucht würde als reiner Schaden.

Als Druide gehts mir mittlerweile dauernd so, daß ich zwar eigentlich Feral bin, aber in der Scherbenwelt bisher immer nur den Hauptheiler spielen mußte, weil es zur Zeit chronischen Heilermangel hat.

Das wichtige dabei ist aber, das es zumindest als Druide geht: Tanken, Dmg und Heilen mit einer 50-50 Feral/Restoskillung und drei vollen Taschen Ausrüstung.


----------



## Spageltarzan (19. Januar 2008)

Mit Hilfe des "Totem der berühigenden winde" haben Schamis aber durchaus der chance weniger aggro zu ziehen, Tank sollte sich nur nicht in Totemreichweite, bzw. beim Raid inner selben Gruppe befinden, dann geht das.


----------



## Tirkari (20. Januar 2008)

Spageltarzan schrieb:


> Mit Hilfe des "Totem der berühigenden winde" haben Schamis aber durchaus der chance weniger aggro zu ziehen, Tank sollte sich nur nicht in Totemreichweite, bzw. beim Raid inner selben Gruppe befinden, dann geht das.


Der Guide hier soll doch für 5er-Inis, Randomgruppen und ohne TS sein, da würde ich das Totem der beruhigenden Winde nicht empfehlen.
Viele Nicht-Schamanen in Randomgruppen kennen sich mit Totems nur bedingt aus, insbesondere mit seltener verwendeten wie diesem. Und gerade dann kann das hiermit ganz schön nach hinten losgehen. Das Totem muß richtig plaziert werden und die Gruppe darf dies nicht durchkreuzen, indem zB der Tank zu weit in Richtung Totem oder die Fernkämpfer zu weit von ihm weg laufen. Außerdem fehlen dann drei der Totems, die mit am häufigsten "verlangt" werden, WF, Agi oder stürmischer Zorn. Daß beruhigende Winde (wenn richtig damit umgegangen wird) genauso toll sein kann, ist nicht immer dann einfach zu erklären (reicht ja schon, wenn sich Caster und Melees streiten, welches von den anderen drei Lufttotems es nun sein soll - wenn man ihnen dann aber sagt, nee, gar nix davon, ich hab hier ein anderes schönes Totem, aber ihr müßt schon aufpassen, daß ihr auch richtig steht, sonst ist das nämlich doch nicht schön  ...)

Beruhigende Winde in einer Casterraidgruppe (bei Melees sind WF oder Agi sinnvoller), oder in einer 5er Ini, wenn die Gruppe sich kennt und idealerweise auch im TS ist, das kann sehr praktisch sein - aber nicht bei Randoms für ne 5er Ini.


----------



## Arakis (21. Januar 2008)

Vorweg muss ich sagen, dass ich nicht alles gelesen habe. Im Grunde genommen weiß ich all das eigentlich schon. Hatte nur gerade nix zu tun und hab den Guide etwas überflogen. xD
Allerdings muss ich die Aussage von Dude nochmals unterstützen.
Wäre ich jetzt neu in WoW, hätte mir diesen Guide durchgelesen und wäre nun 60+ würde ich mir doch denken: "Hey, dieser Pala will jetzt eine Instanz tanken? Da sollte lieber ein Krieger her!" / "Hey, dieser Druide/Pala will heilen? Da sollte lieber ein Priester her!"

Versteh mich nicht falsch, aber bei Aussagen wie "Der Tank-Spezialist ist eindeutig der Krieger mit Schutz-Skillung." oder "Als alleinigem Heiler fehlt im aber die Fähigkeit der wiederholten Wiederbelebung, da er zwar im Kampf, aber nur alle halbe Stunde wiederbeleben kann." (Druide, btw. wenn gescheit geheilt wird, braucht man keine Wiederbelebung! xD) werden doch die einzelnen Klassen in eine Schublade gesteckt.

Vielleicht könnte man ja irgendwo explizit festhalten, dass dieser Guide ab 60+ bzw. dass diese Rollenverteilungen ab 60+ nur noch sehr bedingt zutreffen und die entsprechenden Stellen eventuell nochmal bearbeiten.



> In 5er Instanzen ist der Heilerjob nicht ganz so kritisch.


Diese Aussage kann man auch leicht in den falschen Hals bekommen. ^^" Natürlich ist die Aufgabe eines Heilers in einer 5er Instanz sehr wichtig. Kann man diese Formulierung etwas umändern? Ist sehr leicht missverständlich.

So long...


----------



## backpenther (25. Februar 2008)

Jetzt ist BC lang genug draußen und ich bin selbst jetzt genug BC-Instanzen gegangen um weiterhin die Gültigkeit des von mir geschriebenen zu unterstreichen. Wenn so lange nach Relase alles selbstverständlich wäre, dann würde ich den Guide direkt einstampfen. Leider ist es aber nicht so und wie bei allem auf der Welt gibt es bessere und schlechtere, auch WOW-Spieler. Man trifft sowohl auf sehr gute Mitspieler, bei denen eine ausgefeilte Gruppentaktik inklusive sämtlicher Pull- und Crowd-Control-Varianten mit minimalem Chat und Symbolen quasi von alleine funktioniert, als auch die reinsten Chaos-Gruppen, die sich entweder zerstreiten und auflösen oder vier Stunden für den Blutkessel brauchen.

Greift man in die Gruppensuche und sucht sich fünf zufällige Spieler raus, dann ist auch bei den vielbesagten 60+ der eine oder andere dabei, der auch auf dem Stadium noch von den Informationen hier profitieren würde. Jemandem mit 4 70ern und 200 Tagen Nettospielzeit kann ich natürlich nix sagen, aber der hätte eigentlich vor mir diesen Guide schreiben sollen.

Es gibt sicherlich die eine oder andere von mit vertretene Meinung, die umstritten ist, aber ich stehe nach wie vor dazu, speziell was Spezialisten, Hybriden und ihre Wertigkeit betrifft - vor dem Kontext des 08/15 WOW-Spielers, den man so allgemein trifft.

Heiler:
Selbst gespielt bzw. direkt beobachtet Priester vs Druide vs Paladin, Heilschamanen machen sich sehr rar. Läuft die Gruppe sehr gut, d. h. die Dmg-Dealer ziehen keine Aggro, CC steht zur Verfügung und wird eingesetzt, Nebenfähigkeiten werden konsequent benutzt, kurz alles klappt so wie es vorn steht, dann langweilt sich jede dieser Klassen. Abwechslung gibts höchstens bei den Bosskämpfen, wenn die Gruppe nicht ohnehin satt stark genug für die Ini ist. Anders ist das bei den leider viel zu oft anzutreffenden Chaosgruppen, bei denen sich jeder gleichzeitig die Birne einschlagen läßt und der Offtank viel mehr Schaden abbekommt als der Def, der wutlos auf den Cooldown seines Spotts wartet. Dann macht sich der Unterschied schon bemerkbar, das ein Heil/Diszipriester mit Gruppenheilung und viel mehr Willenskraft länger durchhält und die trotzdem gefallenen Helden dann wiederbeleben kann. Die Spezialistenklasse hat außerdem den Schild und Verblassen sowie die Blitzheilung, alles Dinge, die nicht unbedingt notwendig sind, aber im Zweifelsfall Leben retten können.

Tank:
Da gilt im Endeffekt das gleiche. Spielt die Gruppe sehr gut ist vielleicht ein unterforderter Heiler dabei, spielt es keine Rolle, wer vorne steht. Kommt es darauf an, hat der Defkrieger mehr Schadensreduzierung durch Blocken und Parieren, einen verringerten CD auf Spott, mehr Moves, die Aggro erzeugen, die Möglichkeit der Zauberunterbrechung, Gegner verlangsamen um nur die wichtigsten zu nennen. Spielt mal nacheinander die gleiche Ini mit einem Tankdruiden und einem Defkrieger (selbst, nicht zuschauen!), dann merkt ihr den Unterschied. Die wenigsten werden nur Tankdruide und Defkrieger auf dem gleichen Lvl haben ...

Dmg-Dealer:
Schaden können alle Klassen auf einem ansehnlichen Niveau machen. Der Unterschied liegt hier in der Disziplin der Spieler und wiederum der Nebenfähigkeiten (Crowd Control als wichtigstes sowie die Aggrobremse). Die allermeisten Offkrieger machen sich keine Gedanken um Ihre Aggro ("Ich hab ja Platte"), wie viele Angriffschamanen und Vergelter auch. Das widerspricht aber sauberem Gruppenspiel, da dann dem nominellen Tank die Arbeit schwer bis unmöglich gemacht wird und sich das Mana des Heilers schneller leer saugt als man schauen kann. Man kann nicht sauber tanken, wenn man dauernd seinen Mobs hinterherlaufen muß. Bei den reinen Dmg-Spezialisten wie Magiern und Schurken und bei Hexern und Jägern, die mit Ihren Pets ein Aggrogefühl haben, trifft man weniger oft auf die Managräber. Ein Magier auf 62 mit nichtmal 900 Rüstung weiß sehr genau, wie viel Schaden er ohne Gefahr machen kann, ansonsten hat er eine Platzreservierung auf dem Friedhof. Ich brauche auch niemandem zu sagen, das Schurken viel mehr können als Katzendruiden, nur als Beispiel. Es ist zwar ein ziemlich platter Vergleich, aber zählt doch einfach mal die für die Aufgabe vorhandenen Buttons, die man drücken kann, da haben Spezialisten einfach mehr als der Hybride für diese Aufgabe hat. Ist Blutkessel mit Magier - Hexer - Schurke einfacher als mit Vergelterpalas, Offkriegern, Schattenpriestern und Ele/Verstärkerschamanen? ich glaube schon.

Das soll wirklich nicht gegen Hybride gehen (ich spiele meine Druidin sehr gerne), im Gegenteil wäre es sogar sehr wünschenswert wenn diese sich tank- und heilfähig machen. Gerade jetzt sind Tanks und Heiler gesucht wie nie. Die meisten Hybriden kann man doch so skillen und ausrüsten, das sie zumindest eines davon annehmbar können und nicht nur auf Schaden ausgerichtet sind. Als Druide geht sogar alles ... und deshalb bin ich schon ewig nicht mehr als Katze in einer Ini gewesen.


----------



## Tirkari (25. Februar 2008)

backpenther schrieb:


> Heiler:
> [...]
> Dann macht sich der Unterschied schon bemerkbar, das ein Heil/Diszipriester mit Gruppenheilung und viel mehr Willenskraft länger durchhält und die trotzdem gefallenen Helden dann wiederbeleben kann. Die Spezialistenklasse hat außerdem den Schild und Verblassen sowie die Blitzheilung, alles Dinge, die nicht unbedingt notwendig sind, aber im Zweifelsfall Leben retten können.
> 
> ...


Schamanen haben mit Kettenheilung einen extrem starten Gruppenheilspruch, Totems sorgen dafür, daß den Castern das Mana nicht ausgeht oder erhöhen mit Windfury den Aggroaufbau des Tanks, sie tragen schwere Rüstung und Schild, wodurch sie nicht sofort umkippen, sollten sie doch mal gehauen werden, haben mit Schnelligkeit der Natur einen sehr mächtigen Instant (die ganz große Heilung instant ist schon nicht schlecht) und haben den Erdschild, der den Tank sowohl heilt als auch die Heilaggro davon für den Tank und nicht den Heiler hat. Lange durchhalten was das Mana angeht tut der Schami übrigens auch, Totems und Wasserschild ftw! Auch das Ankh ist gerade bei Chaosgruppen nicht schlecht.
Und ich denke, den anderen Heilklassen geht es ähnlich, daß auch sie auch in chaotischeren Gruppen ihre speziellen Stärken haben, die Priestern fehlen.

Beim Tank ignorierst du übrigens den Prot-Pala völlig, was ich schade finde, weil gerade mit einem Pala als Tank einige Inis mir deutlich leichter vorkamen als mit gleichwertigen oder etwas besseren (von der Ausrüstung her) Kriegern.



backpenther schrieb:


> Die meisten Hybriden kann man doch so skillen und ausrüsten, das sie zumindest eines davon annehmbar können und nicht nur auf Schaden ausgerichtet sind.


Die Hybridklassen (ich mag dieses Wort nicht, je nach Skillung sind auch Schamanen, Palas und Druiden genau solche Spezialisten wie Heilpriester, Tankkrieger oder Schattenpriester und keinesfalls mehr Hybriden) können nicht nur annehmbar Schaden machen, Heilen oder Tanken, sondern können jeder dieser Aufgaben mit entsprechender Skillung und Ausrüstung gut ausfüllen. Was fehlt ist CC bei den DD-Varianten, das stimmt, aber rein vom Schaden her sind sie in 5er Inis nicht schlechter als die "Spezialisten", bieten teilweise aber einen deutlich besseren Gruppensupport.
Und warum zählst du Priester eigentlich nicht auch zu den Hybriden? Spätestens seit BC sind Schattenpriester doch kein seltener Anblick mehr, und damit ist auch diese Klasse mit zwei völlig unterschiedlichen Skillungen jetzt vertreten, die nur bedingt gut die Aufgabe des jeweils anderen übernehmen können.


----------



## backpenther (26. Februar 2008)

Den Tankadin hab ich nicht vergessen, sondern nur aus dem Vergleich herausgehalten, da Palatanks anders funktionieren als Krieger/Bären. Ein Palatank läuft dann zu Hochform auf, wenn Gegnermassen zu tanken sind, wo Donnerknall bzw. der Bären-rundumschlag aufhören. Genauso ist es bei den Schamanen - die wenigen Heilschamanen, die ich getroffen habe waren auch durchweg gut. Leider ist der eindeutige Trend - und das scheint nicht nur auf meinem Server so zu sein - das es viel mehr Dmg-Skillungen gibt und die instanzentauglichen Setups einfach vernachlässigt werden. Das eine Gruppe mit Kriegern, Schamanen, Druiden und Paladinen nach Tank und Heiler sucht, kommt leider öfters (eigentlich dauernd) vor. Genauso wie im Verhältnis zur Gesamtspielerzahl auf dem Level nur sehr wenig Leute in die Inis gehen. Das ärgert ... vor allem wenn man selbst da keine Hemmungen hat und seine Chars zu 100% auf Gruppenspiel ausgerichtet hat und dann in die dauerleere Gruppensuche schauen muß. Mit den Priestern stimmt das auch, aber da gibt es rein gefühlsmäßig noch mehr Heiler aus Schattis oder halt 50-50-Varianten, die immer noch vernünftig heilen können. Ich mach nur Instanzen und die Pre-q dafür ... Die einzige Klasse/Skillung mit der man allein vernünftig zurechtkommt ist der Druide. Deftank macht kein Schaden, Heilpriester auch nicht wirklich, Feuermagier ist viel zu empfindlich. In der Gruppe entfalten Sie alle ihre Stärke. 

Die verschieden ausrichtbaren Klassen (dann nennen wir sie einfach so) sind, wenn sie zu 100% spezialisiert sind, ihrer Aufgabe gewachsen, das ist klar. Es fehlen vielleicht nur ein paar Spezialfähigkeiten wie die CC, aber das ist tatsächlich Ansichtssache. Nur geht dann wiederum die Vielseitigkeit verloren. Ich hab schon im Guide vorn geschrieben, das ich immer einen Supporter mitnehmen würde, auch wenn ihm ein paar % am Schaden fehlen. Die optimale Gruppenzusammenstellung hängt sowieso von der Ini ab, da jede Klasse ihre Stärken hat, z. B. hat ein Magier gegen Schurken keine Chance, solange die Gegner einzeln erledigt werden, beim Bomben sieht das ganz anders aus. Genauso gibt es Inis, wo ein zweiter Tank verpflichtend ist. Deshalb bin ich ja für für Mufudru (Multifunktionsdruiden) usw. die eben mehreres können. 
Ich kann es aus eigener Erfahrung halt nur für Druiden sagen, aber skillt man den Wilden Kampf bis zum Rudelführer und nimmt dabei Beschützerinstinkt und Herz der Wildnis mit, dazu im Heilbaum Naturalist, Naturfokus und Schnelligkeit der Natur, dann konnte ich bis jetzt mit entsprechendem Equip noch immer Tanken, Heilen und Schaden machen. Logischerweise nicht alles ideal, weil eben bestimmte Punkte fehlen, aber es geht eben doch. Der Druide hat da den Vorteil, das alle drei Fähigkeiten in nur zwei Talentbäumen liegen. Bei Paladinen und Schamanen geht wohl nur eine Zweierkombi vernünftig. Ich hab trotzdem lieber so einen Tank/Heiler als gar keinen!


----------



## Lexort (29. Februar 2008)

backpenther schrieb:


> Den Tankadin hab ich nicht vergessen, sondern nur aus dem Vergleich herausgehalten, da Palatanks anders funktionieren als Krieger/Bären. Ein Palatank läuft dann zu Hochform auf, wenn Gegnermassen zu tanken sind, wo Donnerknall bzw. der Bären-rundumschlag aufhören.



Nö - Pala und Warri unterscheiden sich im Bosskampf nur in der Art des Aggroaufbaus und in der Grp. über den Support - Langfristige Segen <-> kurze Rufe, Schutz und Anti CC <-> reaktive Fähigkeiten.

Es gibt Bosse an denen fühl ich mich mit Defwarri wohler, bei anderen stell ich mich lieber mit Protpala ran, beides hält sich in etwas die Waage.


----------



## Qlimarius (7. April 2008)

Also ich weiß nich... ich bin mit meinem Warri jetzt in allen inis bis einschließlich BRD gewesen... fehlen also noch sholo stratholme und UBRS (ich red natürlich von Pre-Bc 5mann inis)... und ich habe in jeder ini (mit ausnahme von BRD) schonmal mit der Kampfhaltung getankt... und ich habe keinen einzigen Skillpunkt in den "Deff-Baum" gesteckt.. und es hat immer wunderbar funktioniert... eben die einzigste ini in der es Problematisch wurd, war BRD wobei ich find dass dort Aggro zu halten eh schwer ist (kP wieso)

und ich denk ebenso ist es mit healern... wie oft hat man nen shadow priest als healer dabei gehabt.. wir hatten auch schon nen Prot Pala als healer... ich denk bis Zul´Farakk muss man beim healen nicht sonderlich auf die skillung bzw. aufs equip achten

Kann natürlich sein dass ich immer enormes Glück mit meinen Gruppen hatte (wohlbemerkt fast ausschließlich rdm groups) aber eben Probleme hat ich sogut wie nie.

Edit: Wollt ich noch sagen^^ geiler Guide eigentlich.. mal was wo sich nicht nur auf 70er konzentriert... hätt ich den damals gelesen, wär vieles anders gekommen xD


----------



## Te-Rax (7. April 2008)

Sehr Nett! Ist meiner Meinung nach sehr wichtig das mal die "Normen" für eine rnd Gruppe aufgezählt werden.

/vote 4 Sticky  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## backpenther (9. April 2008)

Ich werde es nicht müde zu erzählen, aber ob man etwas kann oder nicht hängt viel von Fähigkeiten des Spielers und der Ausrüstung ab und weniger von der Skillung. Ich hatte auch schon Full-Deff-Krieger die von Tanken keinen Schimmer hatten und ich darum als Priester Stammgast auf dem Friedhof war. 

Die besten Massenaggro-Skills des Kriegers liegen auch nicht im Defbaum: Demoruf und Donnerknall. 

Es hängt dann aber auch davon ab, ob man für eine Instanz eher "overkill" ist oder der Instanz eben so gewachsen ist. Ich habe eine echte Hybrid-Druidin mit drei Sack Equip und da fühle ich mich beim tanken und Heilen im zweiten Fall nicht ganz so wohl ... obwohl es nur ein paar Prozent Unterschied zum Spezialisten sind. 

Ein Offkrieger wird im Vergleich zum Defkollegen (ein Equip mit jede Menge Bew, Aus und vor allem +Verteidigung vorausgesetzt) doch einiges mehr an Schaden abbekommen, auch wenn er die Gegner annähernd gleich gut tanken kann. Mehr Schildblock, mehr Verteidigung, +15% Bedrohung, Zauberunterbrechung in Defhaltung und Kritimmunität nur mal als wichtigstes angeführt. Je nach Gruppe macht der verbesserte Spott auch einiges aus. 

Das setzt sich fort, wenn man einen Hybriddruiden hat - da fehlt auch Kritimmunität und +Bedrohung und im Heilerbaum hat man -Bedrohung und das Bäumchen auch nicht, also fehlen da einige % in Heilung. Wenns hart auf hart geht, dann macht das schon einen spürbaren Unterschied. 

Genauso kann man auch ohne Gegnerkontrolle durch eine Instanz marschieren, nur wird das ganze deutlich stressfreier, wenn man ein oder zwei Klassen dabei hat, die das können (und was als wichtigstes gegen Vergelter, Furorkrieger, Katzen spricht).

Ich schreib schon lange an dem Guide herum und mußte mir sagen lassen "du hast keinen 60er, also keine Ahnung". Das war echt Blödsinn - ich bin jetzt bei 4 x 64, wir haben BC und die Grundprobleme sind die gleichen, die Spielmechanik von Scholo/Stratholme unterscheidet sich nicht wesentlich von der in Gnome. Vorausgesetzt man macht die Low Inis nicht im Kielwasser eines 60/70ers.


----------



## Katzensprung (21. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> naja ich sag mal ...
> 
> das ganze was er geschrieben hat ... steht überall irgendwo
> 
> ...




immer negativ alles was von dir kommt... geht einem schon auf den sack.


ich mag den guide, vor allem fuer anfaenger sehr hilfreich, danke!


----------



## Dalmus (22. Juli 2008)

Katzensprung schrieb:


> immer negativ alles was von dir kommt... geht einem schon auf den sack.


3 Sachen:

1.) Die Aussage von B1ubb bezog sich auf folgende Aussage:


Fendulas schrieb:


> Ansonsten würden mir jetzt nochne Menge Tipps einfallen, aber die stehen bestimmt alle in den Buffed.de-Guides
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und da ist sie absolut korrekt.
Alles was in dem Guide steht, steht bereits anderswo. Das war keine Aussage gegen den Guide, sondern gegen Fendulas Einwand, daß er nicht noch mehr konstruktive Anmerkungen gemacht hat, weil diese bereits in irgendwelchen Guides zu finden wären.

2.) B1ubbs Post liegt über 1 Jahr zurück. Damals gab es dieses Guide-Forum noch nicht. Der Thread ist damals im allgemeinen Forum eröffnet worden.

3.) Warum zitierst Du eine Aussage von B1ubb die so alt ist? Willst Du in den Anti-B1ubb-Club eintreten und als Aufahmebedingung mußt Du nun mindestens einmal B1ubb flamen?


----------

